# What and who is responsible for all the bad publicity in the fandom?



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

We all know the story.  People seem to take a mere fascination with anthropomorphic animals and associate a lot of other groups of individuals, even if we are not a part of those groups.  Many see us in a negative light and do not get their facts straight.

What is it about our fandom that causes people to stereotype us, whether or not these stereotypes are true?


----------



## quayza (Mar 26, 2010)

The worlds people are lossing brain cells. Thats one reason.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

i blame the liberal media!


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2010)

I blame the population of the fandom being idiots


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 26, 2010)

The furries themselves. A lot of them has a tendency to be very open about shit they should keep to themselves, like the furries who will gladly tell the media about the weird shit that they do.

And then there's the YouTube furries who must always act like some fucking police whenever something offends them. They're easy targets, and for the records, a lot of them are very freaky and will openly admit to being freaky. Just look up "TrueFurry" and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## quayza (Mar 26, 2010)

Aden said:


> I blame the population of the fandom being idiots



Thats another reason but not all of us are.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

OH MY GAWD, IT WAS TOTALLY THAT RILLY SHIDDY EPISODE OF CSI FROM A MILLION YEARS AGO!
-derp


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> OH MY GAWD, IT WAS TOTALLY THAT RILLY SHIDDY EPISODE OF CSI FROM A MILLION YEARS AGO!
> -derp


 OMFG YOUR RIGHT!  IT WAS ALSO THAT EP FROM 1000 WAYS TO DIE!  derp de derp derp :3


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 26, 2010)

Aden said:


> I blame the population of the fandom being idiots


This.

Furries are to blame. /thread


----------



## Tycho (Mar 26, 2010)

Cons.  Namely, guys who arrange for massive AIDS safaris in a hotel room during a con, people saying stupid shit to the media at cons, people throwing themselves down stairs and attempting to commit suicide with a sunglasses lens at cons... You get the point.  Idiots at conventions.

Also, idiots who like to videoblog on YouTube or whine about fursecution for 5 minutes straight.  And the LJers.

They're pretty much the ones responsible for the PUBLICITY.  Not necessarily the STUPIDITY in its entirety.


----------



## quayza (Mar 26, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> This.
> 
> Furries are to blame. /thread



True but everyone else is at fault too. If we dont make things worse ourselves somehow then they will find ways to do it for us.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

The media...


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 26, 2010)

Obviously everyone but me.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 26, 2010)

Sure it's partly the minority of vocal idiots, but who chooses them to represent the fandom? The media. I think the bad rap is due to the connotation that people who like cartoon animals are just people who never "grew up," and the media exploits this.


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2010)

Your sig lied to me.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 26, 2010)

A dragon


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> A dragon


..a fox...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 26, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> A dragon


Which one of them? There are like, hundreds of insane dragons in this fandom.


----------



## Shiroka (Mar 26, 2010)

Who's at fault; furries telling everyone about the weird shit they're into, acting like monkeys on lsd at cons and showing pictures like this to explain what being furry is all about. I don't think the media would be really to blame, they're just doing their job. Of course they shouldn't stretch the truth so much but that applies to about everything they touch.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 26, 2010)

quayza said:


> True but everyone else is at fault too. If we dont make things worse ourselves somehow then they will find ways to do it for us.


Not really. We're a new, weird, thing for a lot of people. When the worst of us are out in the open, begging people to accept all their weird freaky fucktardness, and the rest of us are in the back hiding from the cameras to avoid drama.. you can't blame media people for wanting to milk it. It's our fault for not putting the best of us out there, beating the freaks away from the media lenses, and back into the basement holes they belong in. 

That's why we need to drop the 'accept all / hugbox' mentality.


----------



## quayza (Mar 26, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> A dragon



:-/


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> OMFG YOUR RIGHT!  IT WAS ALSO THAT EP FROM 1000 WAYS TO DIE!  derp de derp derp :3


WE NEED TO TAKE OUT THE MEDIA THAT'S TRYING TO FURSECUTE US! THEY CAN'T SAY BAD SHIT ABOUT US! Even though it's perfectly fine to lol at trekkies and the lot. THAT ISN'T BEING FAIR TO US! >:V


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

i blame harleyparanoia.


----------



## quayza (Mar 26, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Not really. We're a new, weird, thing for a lot of people. When the worst of us are out in the open, begging people to accept all their weird freaky fucktardness, and the rest of us are in the back hiding from the cameras to avoid drama.. you can't blame media people for wanting to milk it. It's our fault for not putting the best of us out there, beating the freaks away from the media lenses.



Agreed but from our current position it may be far harder to get us out of this situation or at least lessen the force with so many of them out there.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..a fox...


 i blame you for being submissive.   thats why we are hated. 



HarleyParanoia said:


> i blame harleyparanoia.


 i agree. -_-


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i blame harleyparanoia.


I think this is a valid argument.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I think this is a valid argument.


 i do too.... lets exile harley...or kill him :/  whichever works.  ...but i want the body.... for _reasons..._


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i blame harleyparanoia.


Somehow...that makes sense...



Usarise said:


> i blame you for being submissive.   thats why we are hated.


Hey D:


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2010)

quayza said:


> Thats another reason but not all of us are.



Not all
but most


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i do too.... lets exile harley...or kill him :/  whichever works.  ...but i want the body.... for _reasons..._


I'm sure you'll put it to the same usefulness he'd find for yours. -.-


----------



## quayza (Mar 26, 2010)

Aden said:


> Not all
> but most



Exactly.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I think this is a valid argument.



it's the only argument.



Usarise said:


> i do too.... lets exile harley...or kill him :/  whichever works.  ...but i want the body.... for _reasons..._



what the fuck? the fandom would die without me.



WillowWulf said:


> Somehow...that makes sense...



you overuse...ellipses...you know...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Cons need to make a rule for everyone to follow, "don't talk to the media, we'll handle it"


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you overuse...ellipses...you know...


Bad habit is bad, sorry .__.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hey D:


lol ^^ you are too submissive....that gives us a bad rep!



San-Ryuuk said:


> I'm sure you'll put it to the same usefulness he'd find for yours. -.-


oh i might.... :V     



HarleyParanoia said:


> what the fuck? the fandom would die without me.


nah it would be fine.  and i have so many things i want to do with your body..... Your life would be better served in entertaining me for roughly a week.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cons need to make a rule for everyone to follow, "don't talk to the media, we'll handle it"


I saw a video starring Uncle Kage that touched on this. The bad part was that some of the people he was giving a lecture to were some of the stupid ones, and may not have gotten it.  Oh, irony.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I saw a video starring Uncle Kage that touched on this. The bad part was that some of the people he was giving a lecture to were some of the stupid ones, and may not have gotten it.  Oh, irony.


Wait I thought of the new rule, "don't talk to the media, if you do we'll throw out your gay porn"


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol ^^ you are too submissive....that gives us a bad rep!


Hoooww?!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

We should line up all the dumb shit furries (which is most of them) and kill them with a firing squad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We should line up all the dumb shit furries (which is most of them) and kill them with a firing squad.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hoooww?!


because i said so! >:V     



Heckler & Koch said:


> We should line up all the dumb shit furries (which is most of them) and kill them with a firing squad.


 sounds good.  now put on this blindfold H&K....


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nah it would be fine.  and i have so many things i want to do with your body..... Your life would be better served in entertaining me for roughly a week.


Uh oh, not _another_ necrophile on FAF!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Uh oh, not _another_ necrophile on FAF!


 Oi! im not a bloody necro! >:V  it says hes herm so ill maybe do it like once or twice but then im sooooo gunna stuff his body and preserve it!   new target for my guns.   ^^  and think of the practical uses!  i could hide inside his skin and commit crimes!  who did the deed you ask? A DEAD MAN!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We should line up all the dumb shit furries (which is most of them) and kill them with a firing squad.


Okay, now all we need to do is line them up with their heads in a line, and use that Halo sniper to kill em all in one shot. l:B


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because i said so! >:V
> 
> 
> sounds good.  now put on this blindfold H&K....


How am I a furry stereotype?


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nah it would be fine.  and i have so many things i want to do with your body..... Your life would be better served in entertaining me for roughly a week.





> What and who is responsible for all the bad publicity in the fandom?



Gee willickers


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How am I a furry stereotype?


 cuz.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> cuz.


After what Aden said it sounds more like _you're _a furry stereotype :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> After what Aden said it sounds more like _you're _a furry stereotype :V


aww...... but i dont wanna be a stereotype! :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> After what Aden said it sounds more like _you're _a furry stereotype :V


Alright I know how to settle this, I'll play halo against both of you, whoever is too busy sucking a dick is a stereotypical furry :V


----------



## Garreth (Mar 26, 2010)

People like chewfox.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Alright I know how to settle this, I'll play halo against both of you, whoever is too busy sucking a dick is a stereotypical furry :V


but COD is better......



Garreth said:


> People like chewfox.


whos that?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Garreth said:


> People like chewfox.


Shit atleast she's sorry for her screw up, the dude in sex 2k still believes he did the right thing.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but COD is better......
> 
> 
> whos that?



Arm yourself with knowledge.



CannonFodder said:


> Shit atleast she's sorry for her screw up,  the dude in sex 2k still believes he did the right thing.



Not saying she's a bad person, but it's screw ups like that that build more stereotypes/make furry stereotypes known to the general public.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Arm yourself with knowledge.


 ah....ok...


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

The outgoing, attention craving furs that go completely against the majority of the fandom can be blamed. We are, for that matter, 'normal' (loose term) people with anthropomorphic interests and maybe an awkward influence here and there.

So the furries that disregard that and excitedly express their own deluded definitions on what the fandom means, at conventions or otherwise, are the cause of the bad publicity we may get.

A general publicizer, however, misinterprets many things, sometimes intentionally 'accidentally' thinking this or that, to make their reads more interesting and lead people towards their own bias whatever it may be.

We're not gonna' be stuck with bad publicity though. There always comes some miracle to save the day.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Alright I know how to settle this, I'll play halo against both of you, whoever is too busy sucking a dick is a stereotypical furry :V


But I haven't played halo in forever and I'm kicking ass in Dragon Age =[


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 26, 2010)

I blame furries.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I blame furries.


 i blame you!


----------



## Vivianite (Mar 26, 2010)

I blame Furries that take everything that someone says seriously.  They take this fandom too seriously and when someone decides to insult it they go all rage face at whoever said it.

For this, is why most of you are easy bait.


----------



## cpam (Mar 26, 2010)

Vivianite said:


> I blame Furries that take everything that someone says seriously.  They take this fandom too seriously and when someone decides to insult it they go all rage face at whoever said it.



Who can _really _blame them?  When you put enough time, energy and creativity into an interest -- _any _interest, really -- nobody really likes to see someone else come along and piss on it.  So of course they're going to get mad about it.

And while 'taking it too seriously' may not be too wise, it's at least better than not taking it seriously at all.  If the one extreme is naive obsession, the other is cynical cruelty.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Hell, why not blame everyone?

But mostly furries.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hell, why not blame everyone?
> 
> But mostly furries.


 nah lets blame Obama.  just cuz ^^


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nah lets blame Obama.  just cuz ^^



Last I checked Obama _was_ an everyone. Not sure if he's a furry though.

Based on the drama alone  the last two terms I think George W. Bush might have been. And don't get me started on Al Gore.

...Heh Manbearpig.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nah lets blame Obama.  just cuz ^^



Mmm, Likez myself a good helping of racism in the afternoon. Very relaxing as I ease myself back into my comfy chair and listen to music.

/sarcasm


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mmm, Likez myself a good helping of racism in the afternoon. Very relaxing as I ease myself back into my comfy chair and listen to music.
> 
> /sarcasm



I think he would've picked on The President regardless of his race.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

I blame the internet quite a bit too.

But I luffz my interwebz <3 Iz been good to me.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 26, 2010)

The think the blame is a little in everyone's corner.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Last I checked Obama _was_ an everyone. Not sure if he's a furry though.
> 
> Based on the drama alone the last two terms I think George W. Bush might have been. And don't get me started on Al Gore.
> 
> ...Heh Manbearpig.


 MAAAANNNNNBEEEAAAARRRRPIIGGG!!!!!! 

...and Obama is a furry.  hes obviously a raccoon!
and bush was a fox!



Browder said:


> I think he would've picked on The President regardless of his race.


 eh little bit of both reasons. :V


----------



## Tycho (Mar 26, 2010)

Less blaming, more fixing the problem.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> MAAAANNNNNBEEEAAAARRRRPIIGGG!!!!!!
> 
> ...and Obama is a furry.  hes obviously a raccoon!
> 
> ...



Then Scotty's right. You suck. I blame you.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Then Scotty's right. You suck. I blame you.


 ;^;


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Do furries act as crazy at cons as on the internet?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Then Scotty's right. You suck.


bow-chicka-bow-wow


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Do furries act as crazy at cons as on the internet?


No


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> bow-chicka-bow-wow


 not that kind of suck! >:V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> not that kind of suck! >:V


You know you like it.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> bow-chicka-bow-wow





Wyldfyre said:


> You know you like it.



I also blame innuendos and horniness.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> You know you like it.


 only if hes suckin :V  i aint puttin my mouth down there!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> only if hes suckin :V  i aint puttin my mouth down there!


That'd be funny is scotty showed up.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 26, 2010)

You're getting a lot of responses from a forum that's populated by only one person.  P must be having a bit of an Alzheimers-heavy day.

Also, it's just not fair.    The furry fandom has people fucking in animal costumes, drawing shit-tons of baby anthropomorphized animals in diapers fucking each other, is almost the center of the vore fandom, has had people attempt to murder their parents before getting their genitalia brutalized, and so on, and yet all it gets is a few "Yiff in hell, furfags."

D&Ders had a few suicides and throwing red paper balls in the woods wearing their bath robes, and they've been called everything from Satanists to the leading cause of suicide in easily manipulated youths, and thus a public danger.  It's just not fair.   Why can't the Furry Fandom get more media bitching?


Meadow said:


> Do furries act as crazy at cons as on the internet?


 From what I've heard, yes and no.  There's not as much rampant sex, but Furries are seemingly fucking _horrible_ when it comes to keeping their hands to themselves and respecting personal space. To the point that many _don't see the problem in public groping, because hey it's a con people want to let loose._  Again this is from what I've heard on forums, mind, and not from personal experience (I only obey the call of the truly nerdy cons).

Then there's the whole "Tried to kill himself with a sunglasses lens" bit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> From what I've heard, yes and no.  There's not as much rampant sex, but Furries are seemingly fucking _horrible_ when it comes to keeping their hands to themselves and respecting personal space. To the point that many _don't see the problem in public groping, because hey it's a con people want to let loose._  Again this is from what I've heard on forums, mind, and not from personal experience (I only obey the call of the truly nerdy cons).
> 
> Then there's the whole "Tried to kill himself with a sunglasses lens" bit.


I went to one, the only problem I saw at all was personally a dude hit on me and I just went, "fuck you!" and flicked him off, he shut up after that.
Then again I get hit on alot at home too(by women).


Also to answer your question we don't get as much media bitching cause we mock and harass the people that do stupid shit.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 26, 2010)

CSI, ER, MTV, Rush Limbaugh (not that we care if the people who listen to him are against us) and my favorite 1,000 ways to die: http://www.spike.com/video/em-bear-assed/3107893


----------



## Charrio (Mar 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Cons.  Namely, guys who arrange for massive AIDS safaris in a hotel room during a con, people saying stupid shit to the media at cons, people throwing themselves down stairs and attempting to commit suicide with a sunglasses lens at cons... You get the point.  Idiots at conventions.
> 
> Also, idiots who like to videoblog on YouTube or whine about fursecution for 5 minutes straight.  And the LJers.
> 
> They're pretty much the ones responsible for the PUBLICITY.  Not necessarily the STUPIDITY in its entirety.



TOTAL AGREEMENT!


----------



## cpam (Mar 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> From what I've heard, yes and no.  There's not as much rampant sex, but Furries are seemingly fucking _horrible_ when it comes to keeping their hands to themselves and respecting personal space. To the point that many _don't see the problem in public groping, because hey it's a con people want to let loose._  Again this is from what I've heard on forums, mind, and not from personal experience (I only obey the call of the truly nerdy cons).



By my own experience (having worked a few cons) folks at cons are usually _better _behaved than they are in the forums, if only because they are now out in public.  There _are _a few that go overboard with invading personal space, but, to be fair, there are quite a few that do expect and encourage it, so it's not entirely unwanted.

There are always _some _problems and _some _problem children at every con, but they are _usually _in the minority, usually dealt with, or else they are a part of extra-curricular activities that have nothing to do with the con proper.

Mileage may vary between specific cons.

Similar problems _do _exist in other conventions outside of the Furry Fandom, by the way  It's not a unique situation; it's just dressed differently.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> http://www.spike.com/video/em-bear-assed/3107893


_WOW._ I've never seen that before, that's fucking hilarious... "summon our spirit animals"? Really? Yeah, I think we need to H&K's plan in motion ASAP.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 26, 2010)

cpam said:


> By my own experience (having worked a few cons) folks at cons are usually _better _behaved than they are in the forums, if only because they are now out in public.  There _are _a few that go overboard with invading personal space, but, to be fair, there are quite a few that do expect and encourage it, so it's not entirely unwanted.


  By the forum?  Perhaps not, but then at the same time the fandom can't do its Golum whiplash-quick turn around of "No!  We aren't horny blighters!  We're such nice people who are no different from another person!"



cpam said:


> There are always _some _problems and _some _problem children at every con, but they are _usually _in the minority, usually dealt with, or else they are a part of extra-curricular activities that have nothing to do with the con proper.


  A bigger problem is not that they're the minority, but that people _defend_ the behavior.  "Oh, it's just a few, let it go."  "Hey, who am I to tell someone what they can and can't do?"  This... is again not the proper reaction for the fandom to take if it's similarly going to pull a Youtube Furry and question why they're looked down upon.  Could you imagine the flak Trekkies would get if they allowed people in Romulan outfits to try the knock-out grip on random people because, hey, who're they to tell them what to do?



cpam said:


> Similar problems _do _exist in other conventions outside of the Furry Fandom, by the way  It's not a unique situation; it's just dressed differently.


  Yes, but you will be hard pressed to find people in a D&D or Trekkie Convention bitching that someone refused to respect their personal space.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You're getting a lot of responses from a forum that's populated by only one person.  P must be having a bit of an Alzheimers-heavy day.
> 
> Also, it's just not fair.    The furry fandom has people fucking in animal costumes, drawing shit-tons of baby anthropomorphized animals in diapers fucking each other, is almost the center of the vore fandom, has had people attempt to murder their parents before getting their genitalia brutalized, and so on, and yet all it gets is a few "Yiff in hell, furfags."
> 
> ...



The thing about D&D is that they had misconceptions of the game that sparked ludicrous accusations of occult worship, human sacrifice, etc.  After D&D was brought into the public light and became something the public understood (and could ridicule instead of demonize) the accusations of Satanic worship and such mostly died down.

With the furry fandom I see kind of an opposite thing happening.  The public's knowledge of furries is relatively low I think, consisting mostly of goofball TV programs and jokes about school mascots, and their level of give-a-fuck/hostility/fear is low as well.  Rather than a fear of the unknown it's a "don't know, don't care" for the most part, with some negative impressions amongst those relative few who have had MORE exposure to the fandom and have MORE knowledge of it.

Also, as bad as the Tumbles the Stairdragon would look to media and the public in general, it's so damn funny that I'm not sure I care.

You know, every hobby, fandom, subculture and interest group has a seedy underbelly, some larger than others.  But it's ultimately a matter of "how much does this subculture/whatever offend our sensibilities or confuse us" that determines which one gets the limelight, regardless of the size of said underbelly.  The media is skilled at making things look bigger than they really are, anyway.



Attaman said:


> Yes, but you will be hard pressed to find people in a D&D or Trekkie Convention bitching that someone refused to respect their personal space.



"That damn Klingon spilled his bloodwine on my brand new tunic, so I beat him with my tricorder until his forehead was smooth."


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 26, 2010)

Cub porn and CannonFodder.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Cub porn and CannonFodder.


 this ^


----------



## cpam (Mar 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> A bigger problem is not that they're the minority, but that people _defend_ the behavior.  "Oh, it's just a few, let it go."  "Hey, who am I to tell someone what they can and can't do?"  This... is again not the proper reaction for the fandom to take if it's similarly going to pull a Youtube Furry and question why they're looked down upon.  Could you imagine the flak Trekkies would get if they allowed people in Romulan outfits to try the knock-out grip on random people because, hey, who're they to tell them what to do?



I understand that such behavior does happen at some Trek cons, but are quickly and quietly disarmed.

And, yes, the defense of the behavior is a problem, always has been, right back to the early days of the fandom; you're telling me nothing new.  But it's not that heavily prevalent at the cons (at least, not at those I've been to) -- and the real problem isn't that it happens, but that the few who indulge in it are the loudest and most insistent on making it known.



Attaman said:


> Yes, but you will be hard pressed to find people in a D&D or Trekkie Convention bitching that someone refused to respect their personal space.



Not so much as you imagine.  Have you tried to breathe in one lately?  Personal hygiene problems abound in all fandoms.  (And, again, it's only the few making it uncomfortable for everyone else.)


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 26, 2010)

I blame Foxy Rump.

and evey other goddamn furry like such.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 26, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I blame Foxy Rump.
> 
> and evey other goddamn furry like such.



Foxy Rump (forget what his previous screenname supposedly was) did a pretty good job of putting forth the stereotypical "oversexed perv with no manners, no grasp of the concept of decency and restraint, and a strong persecution complex" furry.  So much so that it came into question whether he was actually a troll and not just a stereotypical furry.



cpam said:


> Not so much as you imagine.  Have you tried to breathe in one lately?  Personal hygiene problems abound in all fandoms.  (And, again, it's only the few making it uncomfortable for everyone else.)



KLINGONS DO NOT SHOWER, EXCEPT IN THE BLOOD OF THEIR ENEMIES.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> KLINGONS DO NOT SHOWER, EXCEPT IN THE BLOOD OF THEIR ENEMIES.


Something tells me that can't be very aromatic.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Foxy Rump (forget what his previous screenname supposedly was) did a pretty good job of putting forth the stereotypical "oversexed perv with no manners, no grasp of the concept of decency and restraint, and a strong persecution complex" furry.  So much so that it came into question whether he was actually a troll and not just a stereotypical furry.
> 
> 
> 
> KLINGONS DO NOT SHOWER, EXCEPT IN THE BLOOD OF THEIR ENEMIES.


Wait who is this guy?


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait who is this guy?



*shudders* a stereotypical gay furry.   or as Tycho said, a damn good troll.
he joined a little while ago and we DESTROYED HIM.
i saw his profile picture and that was the first time i cut myself.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait who is this guy?



Unless the mods removed it, there's a thread in Introductions that explains this... 1 moment please :V

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=66469



Joeyyy said:


> *shudders* a stereotypical gay furry.   or as Tycho said, a damn good troll.
> he joined a little while ago and we DESTROYED HIM.
> i saw his profile picture and that was the first time i cut myself.



Yeah, that profile pic made me rage.

It WAS kinda hot though.  Just didn't belong in a profile, at all.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Unless the mods removed it, there's a thread in Introductions that explains this... 1 moment please :V
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=66469





oh go figure... im the first naive one to welcome lmfao


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Yeah, that profile pic made me rage.
> 
> It WAS kinda hot though.  Just didn't belong in a profile, at all.



and it just popped up in my face, so unexpected! :'c


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Cub porn and CannonFodder.










Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait who is this guy?


Aah I missed it.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Oi! im not a bloody necro! >:V  it says hes herm so ill maybe do it like once or twice but then im sooooo gunna stuff his body and preserve it!   new target for my guns.   ^^  and think of the practical uses!  i could hide inside his skin and commit crimes!  who did the deed you ask? A DEAD MAN!



you're kind of not funny.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you're kind of not funny.


Shit, like Usarie is ever funny?
His jokes are lamer than Stephen Hawkin's legs.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you're kind of not funny.


 dont really care :V


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Shit, like Usarie is ever funny?
> His jokes are lamer than Stephen Hawkins leg's.



Steven Hawking's leg's what!? *smirk*



Usarise said:


> dont really care :V



i was just saying it so you know you just look like a fucktard. :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i was just saying it so you know you just look like a fucktard. :V


 meh i dont really care    your diggin up quotes from a few pages back...its not really the topic anymore....
besides! im not takin shit from a guy who screws dead animals :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Unless the mods removed it, there's a thread in Introductions that explains this... 1 moment please :V
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=66469
> 
> ...


Fuck you guys owned his sorry ass, what was his pic anyways?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> meh i dont really care    your diggin up quotes from a few pages back...its not really the topic anymore....
> besides! im not takin shit from a guy who screws dead animals :V



what are you gonna do, kick my ass? hello my name is billy badass.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fuck you guys owned his sorry ass, what was his pic anyways?


A fat teenage fag that wouldn't get laid if he was straight, oh wait that doesn't narrow it down at all :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 26, 2010)

What the fuck is this shit :[ ?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> What the fuck is this shit :[ ?



why aren't you a :V anymore? :C


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> what are you gonna do, kick my ass? hello my name is billy badass.


nice to meet ya Billy! ^-^   do you like animals?



Whitenoise said:


> What the fuck is this shit :[ ?


 its a thread on FAF....and nothing else....


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

> What and who is responsible for all the bad publicity in the fandom?


A human. Me.

/thread


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nice to meet ya Billy! ^-^   do you like animals?



okay that went over your head dude. :B hurp a derp.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A human. Me.
> 
> /thread


Damn it, humans cause all the world's problems! >8C
Derp @.@


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why aren't you a :V anymore? :C



This thread called for a :[ .


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> This thread called for a :[ .



but your species and avatar say LIES!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Damn it, humans cause all the world's problems! >8C
> Derp @.@



We didn't massacre the dinosaurs, but since we caused all the problems, their deaths must not have been a problem.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> okay that went over your head dude. :B hurp a derp.


 nah i got it.  i just felt like giving a douchebag answer :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> This thread called for a :[ .



You could have said 'What the fuck is this shit? >:V"


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

leon said:


> Your sig lied to me.


This obviously is a tough question because there is an argument going on and people are looking for those to blame.  Most people here are taking this topic seriously, and you have contributed nothing to this.[/off]


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nah i got it.  i just felt like giving a douchebag answer :V



i wouldn't say douchebag. that yiff we did the other night was really good btw. :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

I am. I ruined FAF and the fandom.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I am. I ruined FAF and the fandom.



hey, this is my stomping ground. you go ruin another forum and fandom.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> but your species and avatar say LIES!



I fixed the species but the blank avatar stays :V .


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i wouldn't say douchebag. that yiff we did the other night was really good btw. :V


murr~ :3  

oh and nice new avi ^^   kinda gay but i like the neon hair


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I am. I ruined FAF and the fandom.


[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WWaLxFIVX1s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WWaLxFIVX1s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> murr~ :3
> 
> oh and nice new avi ^^   kinda gay but i like the neon hair



That foot >:[ .


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

I blame the trolls, especially the furry trolls.  Why has nobody said this?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I fixed the species but the blank avatar stays :V .



if you tilt the screen, you can see it.



Usarise said:


> murr~ :3
> 
> oh and nice new avi ^^   kinda gay but i like the neon hair



you didn't think being gay was bad the other night.



anthroguy101 said:


> I blame the trolls, especially the furry trolls.  Why has nobody said this?



i wish i could throw up on your face.



Whitenoise said:


> That foot >:[ .



it looks normal on the full version. wanna see?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A human. Me.
> 
> /thread





CynicalCirno said:


> I am. I ruined FAF and the fandom.



Nice way to follow in my footsteps.



CannonFodder said:


> YT]object width="480" height="385">param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WWaLxFIVX1s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param>param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param>param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param>embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WWaLxFIVX1s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]



What the fuck is with all that code? :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> [YT]<object width=&quot;480&quot; height=&quot;385&quot;><param name=&quot;movie&quot; value=&quot;http://www.youtube.com/v/WWaLxFIVX1s&hl=en_US&fs=1&&quot;></param><param name=&quot;allowFullScreen&quot; value=&quot;true&quot;></param><param name=&quot;allowscriptaccess&quot; value=&quot;always&quot;></param><embed src=&quot;http://www.youtube.com/v/WWaLxFIVX1s&hl=en_US&fs=1&&quot; type=&quot;application/x-shockwave-flash&quot; allowscriptaccess=&quot;always&quot; allowfullscreen=&quot;true&quot; width=&quot;480&quot; height=&quot;385&quot;></embed></object>[/YT]


 
Thanks Jeff, uhhhhh now let's go to OP's penis.I heard it likes weaseling into assess.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I blame the trolls, especially the furry trolls. Why has nobody said this? _*They're the ones that make us react in the furst place!*_


I was so gonna beat you for that one, but since you edited it out, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

Case in point: you people derail *ALL OF MY THREADS!!*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I blame the trolls, especially the furry trolls.  Why has nobody said this?



The really good ones make it all amusing :V .


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you didn't think being gay was bad the other night.


 never said it was gay either :V   you've got a vag.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 26, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I blame the trolls, especially the furry trolls.  Why has nobody said this?



Because anyone who honestly believes that is a fucking retard. The fandom only has it's self to blame for every bit of bad press it gets. If anything rather than complaining furries should be grateful that most people write them off as a gaggle of harmless retards, if people actually cared enough to look into the fandom more closely their perception of it would be significantly more negative than it is now :V .


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> never said it was gay either :V   you've got a vag.



AND a dick!



Whitenoise said:


> Because anyone who honestly believes that is a fucking retard. The fandom only has it's self to blame for every bit of bad press it gets. If anything rather than complaining furries should be grateful that most people write them off as a gaggle of harmless retards, if people actually cared enough to look into the fandom more closely their perception of it would be significantly more negative than it is now :V .



you and i should be friends.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it looks normal on the full version. wanna see?



Yes. Mind you, my interest is purely scientific :V ,


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Because anyone who honestly believes that is a fucking retard. The fandom only has it's self to blame for every bit of bad press it gets. If anything rather than complaining furries should be grateful that most people write them off as a gaggle of harmless retards, if people actually cared enough to look into the fandom more closely their perception of it would be significantly more negative than it is now :V .


^This


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Because anyone who honestly believes that is a fucking retard. The fandom only has it's self to blame for every bit of bad press it gets. If anything rather than complaining furries should be grateful that most people write them off as a gaggle of harmless retards, if people actually cared enough to look into the fandom more closely their perception of it would be significantly more negative than it is now :V .


Yeah, it's still fun for the ones with any relevant normalcy to bawww about the annoying ones that **** things up though. I'm sooo guilty of this.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> AND a dick!


 prove it as we all want to see your weaseling penis go into your bag while watching you recycle runover animals semenOh murr


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> AND a dick!


 but the vag is what counts ^^    obviously you dont watch enough hentai harley!  Futanaris!


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but the vag is what counts ^^    obviously you dont watch enough hentai harley!  Futanaris!



your dick would touch my balls.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

It's not entirely the troll's fault, but they do have part of the blame.  I do agree, however, that the stupidest people are the ones who will not keep their mouths shut, and the fandom should be more wary of people like chewfux and harley.  There needs to be better control, the "open-door" policy has not done us that much good.  There is such a thing as taking it too far.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Because anyone who honestly believes that is a fucking retard. The fandom only has it's self to blame for every bit of bad press it gets. If anything rather than complaining furries should be grateful that most people write them off as a gaggle of harmless retards, if people actually cared enough to look into the fandom more closely their perception of it would be significantly more negative than it is now :V .



This was an exceptioanlly good post. Is there any way to rate it?


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i wouldn't say douchebag. that yiff we did the other night was really good btw. :V


You changed your avatar


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> This was an exceptioanlly good post. Is there any way to rate it?



Sig it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> your dick would touch my balls.


its still going into a vagina so it doesnt matter :V    



WillowWulf said:


> You changed your avatar


 way to point out the obvious! *claps*


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> the fandom should be more wary of people like chewfux and harley.



HAHA sigging right now



WillowWulf said:


> You changed your avatar



yes i did. you like?



Usarise said:


> its still going into a vagina so it doesnt matter :V



YOUR DICK TOUCHES ANOTHER SET OF BALLS, ARGUMENT IS INVALID.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> way to point out the obvious! *claps*


I've been gone for about 3 hours


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes i did. you like?


More or less


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> It's not entirely the troll's fault, but they do have part of the blame.  I do agree, however, that the stupidest people are the ones who will not keep their mouths shut, and the fandom should be more wary of people like chewfux and harley.  There needs to be better control, the &quot;open-door&quot; policy has not done us that much good.  There is such a thing as taking it too far.


 
You forgot me.I am badass user.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You forgot me.I am badass user.



*insert spanking the naughty ass yiff here, quoting as being said by scotty for good measure*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> YOUR DICK TOUCHES ANOTHER SET OF BALLS, ARGUMENT IS INVALID.


ARGUMENT IS VALID.  WHEN GIRL GETS DOUBLE PENETRATION DICKS WILL TOUCH.



CynicalCirno said:


> You forgot me.I am badass user.


 ^is a badass.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> YOUR DICK TOUCHES ANOTHER SET OF BALLS, ARGUMENT IS INVALID.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ARGUMENT IS VALID.  WHEN GIRL GETS DOUBLE PENETRATION DICKS WILL TOUCH.



DOUBLE PENETRATION IS HALF-GAY.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> DOUBLE PENETRATION IS HALF-GAY.


 AND YOUR HALF FEMALE!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I blame the trolls, especially the furry trolls.  Why has nobody said this?


Ha

Haha

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

Before this thread (like the rest of them) meets its inevitable doom, I encourage the lot of you to watch this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQxJImB7Kfk though I'd like to point out that we are by no means in "survival mode," this guy has a point (and yes he is a troll, go figure).


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> AND YOUR HALF FEMALE!



I KNOW YOU DUMB FUCK.



anthroguy101 said:


> Before this thread (like the rest of them) meets its inevitable doom, I encourage some of you to watch this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQxJImB7Kfk though I'd like to point out that we are by no means in "survival mode," this guy has a point (and yes he is a troll, go figure).



you are a goddamn embarrassment and are the reason we have bad publicity, along with me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

Why do I see ballz and people talking about penis.. This is supposed to be a furry forum.. Oh wait. Murrpurrs


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> AND YOUR HALF FEMALE!


Triple penetration with a herm is (X^2)/((2/13)x((X^Y)/(Y^X)(X^0)(0/0)) gay


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> I KNOW YOU DUMB FUCK.


 HALF FEMALE = HALF GAY.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:
			
		

> you are a goddamn embarrassment and are the reason we have bad publicity, not me.


 says the man that sleeps with roadkill.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> HALF FEMALE = HALF GAY.



PANSEXUAL, ALSO HALF GAY.

YOUR DICK + MY BALLS = HALF GAY.



anthroguy101 said:


> says the man that sleeps with roadkill.



you say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

Again, that video is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQxJImB7Kfk


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Again, that video is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQxJImB7Kfk



no one gives a shit about the video :V we're tired of youtube furry wars.

this, however, is worth looking at!


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Again, that video is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQxJImB7Kfk



Now, it's kind of silly to do this. Do people really think that trolls are such a big problem? I always thought they simply were people who were not to be taken seriously.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> we're tired of youtube furry wars.


^this

Furries on youtube have thor(copyright by bad dragon) shoved up their urea.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> PANSEXUAL, ALSO HALF GAY.
> 
> YOUR DICK + MY BALLS = HALF GAY.
> 
> ...


 but im not pan now am i? :V
AND THERE! NOT GAY! 

and it is a bad thing..... you sleep with roadkill....


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2010)

Your mom :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your mom :V


That would make us even :V


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but im not pan now am i? :V
> AND THERE! NOT GAY!
> 
> and it is a bad thing..... you sleep with roadkill....



YOU TOUCHED MY BALLS WITH YOUR DICK, YOU ARE NOT HETERO ANYMORE. YOU ARE BI.

also, again, you say it like fucking roadkill is a bad thing.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Before this thread (like the rest of them) meets its inevitable doom, I encourage the lot of you to watch this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQxJImB7Kfk though I'd like to point out that we are by no means in "survival mode," this guy has a point (and yes he is a troll, go figure).


Yeah I totally wanna watch some sperglord ranting about shit nobody cares about. Thanks for the link buddy! Now go back to ranting about those _*EVIL TROLLS!*_


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah I totally wanna watch some sperglord ranting about shit nobody cares about. Thanks for the link buddy! Now go back to ranting about those _*EVIL TROLLS!*_



FOR THE CRUSAAADE!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> YOU TOUCHED MY BALLS WITH YOUR DICK, YOU ARE NOT HETERO ANYMORE. YOU ARE BI.
> 
> also, again, you say it like fucking roadkill is a bad thing.


 I WISH I WAS BI.   ITS FUCKIN BRAGGING RIGHTS WHERE I AM IF YOU REALLY ARE.   EVERYONE ROUND HERE IS JUST POSERS.   

and it is.... roadkill is quite dirty and dieseased..... and smelly.    ...oh and screwing animals is bad.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no one gives a shit about the video :V we're tired of youtube furry wars.
> 
> this, however, is worth looking at!



*Conclusion:* That kind of talk is the reason people stereotype us.  We are never willing to listen to criticism or advice, and when we do, we get angry about it (I mean REALLY angry) which is why we're an easy target. We also are quite open about things that we should keep to ourselves.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah I totally wanna watch some sperglord ranting about shit nobody cares about. Thanks for the link buddy! Now go back to ranting about those _*EVIL TROLLS!*_




Then I was right. Nobody thinks they're a problem and that guy just did a completely silly thing.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and it is.... roadkill is quite dirty and dieseased..... and smelly.    ...oh and screwing animals is bad.



and also AMAZING to unf. and no, it's not. especially not if they're dead (not that i UNF alive animals. (i'm actually serious about that one.))



anthroguy101 said:


> *Conclusion:* That kind of talk is the reason people stereotype us.  We are never willing to listen to criticism or advice, and when we do, we get angry about it (I mean REALLY angry) which is why we're an easy target. We also are quite open about things that we should keep to ourselves.



lol, no you're what they stereotype about us. the "OMG IT'S A TROLL LOL UR NOT GONNA MAKE ME MAD TROLL XD XD XD TROLLS SUCK FUR4LIFE ETC" attitude is what they laugh at now.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> and also AMAZING to unf. and no, it's not. especially not if they're dead (not that i UNF alive animals. (i'm actually serious about that one.))


i can barely take you seriously now harley. dont say your a zoo.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Then I was right. Nobody thinks they're a problem and that guy just did a completely silly thing.


The people who are the problem; the porn addicts, the sex fiends, the sperglords; don't realize they're a problem because to them the furry fandom is a place where you can do whatever you want with no consequences and if anyone criticizes them then they are _EVIL TROLLS!_


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

Fine, I'm sorry about the troll part.  Like I said in the conclusion, they're not the fucking problem, it's the furs themselves!  Furs make furs look bad, whether they fight other furs or trolls.  It's a hobby and we take it too seriously.  I GET THE POINT!


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The people who are the problem; the porn addicts, the sex fiends, the sperglords; don't realize they're a problem because to them the furry fandom is a place where you can do whatever you want with no consequences and if anyone criticizes them then they are _EVIL TROLLS!_



I'll sig this too.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i can barely take you seriously now harley. dont say your a zoo.



i never wanted you to take me seriously. i am who i want to be, be it a zoo, necrozoo or pedo, i'm not here to impress :V



anthroguy101 said:


> Fine, I'm sorry about the troll part.  Like I said in the conclusion, they're not the fucking problem, it's the furs themselves!  Furs make furs look bad, whether they fight furs or other trolls.  It's a hobby and we take it too seriously.  I GET THE POINT!



thank you for understanding. *fist pump*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

This thread was already ruined by Harley.C'mon guys! Let's go run over animals.Wait this joke is overdone and I failed being admired. Fudge


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2010)

I blame the massive stacks of porn, and the fact that this is a fandom that largely has to do with sex. 

The fact that we have an attraction to animal characteristics might also be sorta bad for the rep.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2010)

I know who's responsible for this, *Ronald Reagan*


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The people who are the problem; the porn addicts, the sex fiends, the sperglords; don't realize they're a problem because to them the furry fandom is a place where you can do whatever you want with no consequences and if anyone criticizes them then they are _EVIL TROLLS!_


Yeah, the problem is that it's not easy to change this. Unless we get EVERYONE to start acting differently towards those kinds of people. We could always head cap 'em like you said before though. I think that would take much less effort.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 26, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I blame the massive stacks of porn,


I don't blame the porn, lots of fandoms have it.

What I do think screws the Furry Fandom over, is that a lot of the fandom is _obvious liars_ when it comes to the amount of porn.  Specifically, people latch onto the fact that many Furries will out-right deny even a portion of the fandom having porn, and then do some shit like point to FA going "See?  Do you see porn?" 

Problem being, when they point to the "uneducated" outsiders they ignore that they need only make an account and turn the filter off / check the browse fetish-based tag system to quickly turn it around.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i never wanted you to take me seriously. i am who i want to be, be it a zoo, necrozoo or pedo, i'm not here to impress :V


 ^example of annoying liberal


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I don't blame the porn, lots of fandoms have it.
> 
> What I do think screws the Furry Fandom over, is that a lot of the fandom is _obvious liars_ when it comes to the amount of porn.  Specifically, people latch onto the fact that many Furries will out-right deny even a portion of the fandom having porn, and then do some shit like point to FA going "See?  Do you see porn?"
> 
> Problem being, when they point to the "uneducated" outsiders they ignore that they need only make an account and turn the filter off / check the browse fetish-based tag system to quickly turn it around.


Yeah, the fandom is _full _of porn. Anyone who denies it is stupid, or blind, but then their text reading program will probably hit an adult story soon enough.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I'll sig this too.


*fistpound*



anthroguy101 said:


> Fine, I'm sorry about the troll part.  Like I  said in the conclusion, they're not the fucking problem, it's the furs  themselves!  Furs make furs look bad, whether they fight other furs or  trolls.  It's a hobby and we take it too seriously.  I GET THE  POINT!



Say "fur" more in that sentence :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2010)

... 

Ya' know, just a thought...

 Maybe it's not the ever-stupid and evil "some furries" that is responsible for our bad rep.  It could be the fact that, idiot or not, we are all people with a (generally sexual) interest in animal-human hybrids. 

Do you have any idea how that looks to someone who is not in the fandom?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *fistpound*



What does this mean?

EDIT: Forget it, I remembered what it is.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ^example of annoying liberal


Not to turn this into a debat, but conservatives are just as bad as  liberals. Both sides have good idea but too far to one side or the other is stupid blahblahblah whatever


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> EDIT: Forget it, I remembered what it is.


I was gunna say, you don't know what a fistpound is? D=


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ^example of annoying liberal



you sure do seem to have a problem with me.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not to turn this into a debat, but conservatives are just as bad as liberals. Both sides have good idea but too far to one side or the other is stupid* blahblahblah whatever*


love your word choice. ^^



HarleyParanoia said:


> you sure do seem to have a problem with me.


 i have a problem with everyone    i get bored easily and yelling at crazy people and weirdos is fun ^^


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was gunna say, you don't know what a fistpound is? D=



I know what it is. I just did not remember the english word for it.

EDIT: Heck! I almost forgot the spanish word for it too? "Conectar" (which also means, "to plug").


----------



## Attaman (Mar 26, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Do you have any idea how that looks to someone who is not in the fandom?



Mundane Hyooman!  You wouldn't understand!  We can't help who we are!  Who are you to criticize, y-

I'm sorry, I can't do it.    I can't do the stereotypical blatantly misanthropic makes self out to be trapped in wrong body furry jargon using schtick. It makes me ill.  Can someone else pick up the slack?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

As for the truth, I blame all furries and probably the world as every person wants to be different. Some  furries did that so bad they left humanity aside. People can't like that. Just me, that I feel netural to it can see it completly.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I know who's responsible for this, *Ronald Reagan*



"If you think about Ronald Reagan was the Devil. C'mon Ronald Wilson Reagan, six letters in each name? 666?"

"He speaks so well."


On topic: Blame. If everyone assigned it to themselves and thought of ways to improve then the fandom as a whole would get better. Unfortunately we don't live in Fantasyland.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> "If you think about Ronald Reagan was the Devil. C'mon Ronald Wilson Reagan, six letters in each name? 666?"
> 
> "He speaks so well."


 
God thats my all time favorite show ever, I gots mad love for the Boondocks


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> God thats my all time favorite show ever, I gots mad love for the Boondocks



Season three NAOW! 

/Rage


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Season three NAOW!
> 
> /Rage


 
Yea when is that fucking season coming out though? D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I know what it is. I just did not remember the english word for it.
> 
> EDIT: Heck! I almost forgot the spanish word for it too? "Conectar" (which also means, "to plug").


Is it wrong that I thought "buttplug" when I read that?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is it wrong that I thought "buttplug" when I read that?


You're in the FAF forums. Just showing you've got the right mindset. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is it wrong that I thought "buttplug" when I read that?



*Happy fox face*

You bet it was!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

Yay! A winner is me!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes i did. you like?



I like your av...

*leaves*


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I like your av...
> 
> *leaves*



thanks <3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I like your av...
> 
> *leaves*


Mine is better.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mine is better.


 True.  awesome face beats all.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mine is better.



I agree.

EDIT: Also, the teeth and ears are simply awesome.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mine is better.


Lol, I love your AV. It reminds me of awesome face. But actually good.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Lol, I love your AV. It reminds me of awesome face. But actually good.


Good. Cause it is awesome face :V


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good. Cause it is awesome face :V


Could have been some horrible meme-like exact copy though. Exact same eyes, etc. I've seen stupid of that caliber before.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good. Cause it is awesome face :V


 
Its awesome face that is actually awesome and not annoying xD
I have the I will beat your ass and neuter you face on at the moment :|


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Its awesome face that is actually awesome and not annoying xD
> I have the I will beat your ass and neuter you face on at the moment :|


Haven't heard of that one before. =0


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Its awesome face that is actually awesome and not annoying xD
> I have the I will beat your ass and neuter you face on at the moment :|


And it's awesome.



San-Ryuuk said:


> Could have been some horrible meme-like exact  copy though. Exact same eyes, etc. I've seen stupid of that caliber  before.



I'm too awesome for that


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And it's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too awesome for that


My point exactly. =D


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Haven't heard of that one before. =0


 
Its one of a kind that only I have :3
Just don't touch my fried chicken or me and I won't have to do any of the above to ya


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Its one of a kind that only I have :3
> Just don't touch my fried chicken or me and I won't have to do any of the above to ya


I once assassinated a man by putting an explosive in his fried chicken in a game. I wonder if I can get it to work again....


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I once assassinated a man by putting an explosive in his fried chicken in a game. I wonder if I can get it to work again....


 
It wouldn't work, I can tell if my chicken has been tampered with, you'll just end up being nutless and in pain for the rest of your life


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

hai guiz wanna yiff


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

SeÃ±or Heckler & Koch...
Stuff  like that is what gets you in trouble.

EDIT: *Sees your sig* Never...mind?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

yes i want yiff H&K


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes i want yiff H&K



Everyone wants to ride the Harley.

Well, except me perhaps....


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Everyone wants to ride the Harley.
> 
> Well, except me perhaps....



no, even you.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no, even you.



O_O

orly?


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Everyone wants to ride the Harley.



I know where Harley's ass has been so I'm good thanks...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> I know where Harley's ass has been so I'm good thanks...


 On chairs? :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

I just joined some weird ass furry RP server thing on CS:S after a RL friend joined it out of curiosity. They got mad when I killed everyone :V


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> I know where Harley's ass has been so I'm good thanks...



no no no, my ass goes nowhere. penis maybe, but ass no. i am not a bottom.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just joined some weird ass furry RP server thing on CS:S after a RL friend joined it out of curiosity. They got mad when I killed everyone :V



Tells us how you killed them!

I'm very curious about that.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Tells us how you killed them!
> 
> I'm very curious about that.


I shot them in the face. One of them had a god damn renamon player model =[


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *I shot them in the face.* One of them had a god damn renamon player model =[



This alone made this post awesome.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I shot them in the face. One of them had a god damn renamon player model =[



good for you <3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

They were all nasally nerds who probably had some kinda social disorder too.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They were all nasally nerds who probably had some kinda social disorder too.



ASSMURRGERS


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no no no, my ass goes nowhere. penis maybe, but ass no. i am not a bottom.



Is-... Is it weird for me to want to ask personal things? So, you never do that? Wouldn't Scruffy want to at some point? Sorry, I'm just curious, just for myself. Perhaps too much so.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Is-... Is it weird for me to want to ask personal things? So, you never do that? Wouldn't Scruffy want to at some point? Sorry, I'm just curious, just for myself. Perhaps too much so.



i have yet to do it til he finished, and no, he's a really submissive guy, which is cool cause i'm really dominant. :3


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i have yet to do it til he finished, and no, he's a really submissive guy, which is cool cause i'm really dominant. :3



O_O

orly now?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ASSMURRGERS


This from now on should be the term used to refer to dumbshit furries.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no, even you.


 
but that coaster is scary :[

edit:


HarleyParanoia said:


> ASSMURRGERS


 
I must quote this but I don't have enough room in my sig T~T


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This from now on should be the term used to refer to dumbshit furries.



*fist pump*



south syde dobe said:


> but that coaster is scary :[



it's a water ride.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's a water ride.


 
>.>
what kind of water ride?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> >.>
> what kind of water ride?



white-water rafting...

made myself lol ^


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> white-water rafting...
> 
> made myself lol ^


Can I ride?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> white-water rafting...
> 
> made myself lol ^



O_O

did u use the special milk?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> white-water rafting...
> 
> made myself lol ^


 
No black water rafting?
I guess I don't qualify, oh well :V


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can I ride?



of course <3 you get on for free.



Krasl said:


> O_O
> 
> did u use the special milk?



only the best!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> of course <3 you get on for free.
> 
> 
> 
> only the best!







...okay i want on...


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> No black water rafting?
> I guess I don't qualify, oh well :V



oh no, you get to ride <3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> of course <3 you get on for free.
> 
> 
> 
> only the best!


YAY! Where do I get on?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YAY! Where do I get on?



you have to sit on the joystick.

*teehee*


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> oh no, you get to ride <3


 
<.<
*pulls out excuse book and goes to the racist chapter*
I can't go, it says black people can't swim :\


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you have to sit on the joystick.
> 
> *teehee*





south syde dobe said:


> <.<
> *pulls out excuse book and goes to the racist chapter*
> I can't go, it says black people can't swim :\



rofl


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YAY! Where do I get on?



*Sarcastic mode*

Don't go sir!

It's a TRAP!


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> <.<
> *pulls out excuse book and goes to the racist chapter*
> I can't go, it says black people can't swim :\



everyone can swim in harley's pool!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you have to sit on the joystick.
> 
> *teehee*


Well that sure is a big joystick. How do I sit on it?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well that sure is a big joystick. How do I sit on it?



You can't, it's fake joystick. Therefore, you cannot sit on it.


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well that sure is a big joystick. How do I sit on it?



I think you have to plug it in. Or if your not compatible just get the expansion. A rumble pack would also be a good attachment to have.

*Is shot*


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well that sure is a big joystick. How do I sit on it?



you have to take your pants off and put it up your butt, but trust me it's fun!



Martino Zorrilla said:


> You can't, it's fake joystick. Therefore, you cannot sit on it.



100% real american weasel joystick


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> 100% real american weasel joystick



But it's not real weasel fur either, it's vison fur.


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 27, 2010)

Who said, "You can get Aids by hugging a Furry." ?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you have to take your pants off and put it up your butt, but trust me it's fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 100% real american weasel joystick



O_O

orly?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> 
> orly?



yes


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> 
> orly?



Not really.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no no no, my ass goes nowhere. penis maybe, but ass no. i am not a bottom.



Looking at your avatar, I'll have to call bullshit.



HarleyParanoia said:


> you have to take your pants off and put it up your butt, but trust me it's fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 100% real american weasel joystick



He's not wearing pants.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> everyone can swim in harley's pool!


 
*opens mouth*
...
I got nothing >.>

Time for a distraction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH868gp-t0w&feature=related


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

This thread is hawt guyz. :V


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes





Martino Zorrilla said:


> Not really.



confusing... :/


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> confusing... :/



Trust me! Don't you see I'm the source of the truth?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Trust me! Don't you see I'm the source of the truth?



O_O

...say it in spanish! 
then i shall see the truth!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *opens mouth*
> ...
> I got nothing >.>
> 
> Time for a distraction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH868gp-t0w&feature=related



Your distraction has failed >:V .



Krasl said:


> confusing... :/



Why not try comparing their sigs?



CrispSkittlez said:


> This thread is hawt guyz. :V



Hawk? Where?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> 
> ...say it in spanish!
> then i shall see the truth!



Â¡ConfÃ­a en mÃ­! Â¿No ves que soy la fuente de la verdad?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why not try comparing their sigs?



i shall do so! ^_^



Martino Zorrilla said:


> Â¡ConfÃ­a en mÃ­! Â¿No ves que soy la fuente de la verdad?



okay, NOW i see.
lol
gracios, if that's how you spell it.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i shall do so! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's gracias.

Â¡TÃº eres la niÃ±a del diablo!


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol
> gracios, if that's how you spell it.




'Gracias'. I don't think 'gracios' exists in spanish, at least not the way you want it.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *opens mouth*
> ...
> I got nothing >.>
> 
> Time for a distraction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH868gp-t0w&feature=related



note me


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i shall do so! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es "gracias".



atrakaj said:


> It's gracias.
> 
> TÃº es el niÃ±o del diablo!


It's "Â¡TÃº eres el niÃ±o del diablo!"



Browder said:


> 'Gracias'. I don't think 'gracios' exists in spanish, at least not the way you want it.


It does not.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you have to take your pants off and put it up your butt, but trust me it's fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 100% real american weasel joystick


Ok!

Wow this does feel good.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Es "gracias".
> 
> 
> It's "Â¡TÃº eres el niÃ±o del diablo!"
> ...



Ah, eres. Thanks, I fix'd it now.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok!
> 
> Wow this does feel good.



Prepare yourself-
For the rush-
Of whitewater-
Inside of you.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wow this does feel good.



It won't after you realize what you've done.

Good night sir!

Hope you don't yiff tonight!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's gracias.
> 
> Â¡TÃº eres la niÃ±a del diablo!



i'm not the devil...



Browder said:


> 'Gracias'. I don't think 'gracios' exists in spanish, at least not the way you want it.



oh, thnx.



Martino Zorrilla said:


> Es "gracias".



thank you.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> It won't after you realize what you've done.
> 
> Good night sir!
> 
> Hope you don't yiff tonight!



Hey now, if everyone regret what they did, everything would be depressing.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 27, 2010)

What the media does is not limited to the way it covers the furry fandom. They will ALWAYS interview the insane ones out of the lot. It simply makes for good television.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok!
> 
> Wow this does feel good.



oh i agree <3


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Hey now, if everyone regret what they did, everything would be depressing.



isn't that the truth... >.>


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> isn't that the truth... >.>



It is.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> It is.



exactly!


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> oh i agree <3


 
I want some harley. :'[


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> I want some harley. :'[



everyone does


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> isn't that the truth... >.>



That's why I never regret anything! :3


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> That's why I never regret anything! :3



lol, wish i could say the same <:[


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> everyone does



Again, no thank you. He's cool but considering where he's been...

Maybe if he took a bath first.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Again, no thank you. He's cool but considering where he's been...
> 
> Maybe if he took a bath first.



lol, harsh.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, harsh.



Yep, I'm sure he wouldn't appreciate hat.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yep, I'm sure he wouldn't appreciate hat.



lol, he hates hats...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i'm not the devil...


You called? :V


GoldenJackal said:


> It simply makes for good television.


True


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You called? :V
> 
> True



lol, ur not the devil. ur too kewl to be the devil


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i'm not the devil...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't call you the devil.



CannonFodder said:


> You called? :V
> 
> True



Oh, you're the cadaver specialist?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I didn't call you the devil.



really? cuz it had nino el diablo in ur previous statement... >.>


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, ur not the devil. ur too kewl to be the devil


True and I'm not a sore loser either.


atrakaj said:


> Oh, you're the cadaver specialist?


I don't have a one at the moment, could I interest you in wearing a red shirt though?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

yiff


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> True and I'm not a sore loser either.



...lucky...i am a slight sore loser, but i don't overreact or anything... >.>


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff



Ohbby


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> really? cuz it had nino el diablo in ur previous statement... >.>



Find out what niÃ±a means before you continue to argue it any further.



CannonFodder said:


> True and I'm not a sore loser either.
> 
> I don't have a one at the moment, could I interest you in wearing a red shirt though?



I have a red shirt,
And brown pants.
Also a rainbow mask.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Ohbby


...Uh guys we're out of lube.


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...Uh guys we're out of lube.



And how long have you been in the fandom? We don't use lube.


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...Uh guys we're out of lube.



FUCK.


Use the bacon grease from my murrsona whatever that thing is.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Find out what niÃ±a means before you continue to argue it any further.



Oh, you said nina...
alright, nvm then.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> And how long have you been in the fandom? We don't use lube.


...But I prefer the lube.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...But I prefer the lube.



Apple pie.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Apple pie.



Cake is better. :V


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...But I prefer the lube.





atrakaj said:


> Apple pie.



lol


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Apple pie.



Lol American Pie: Band Camp.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Apple pie.


...but I want to eat it instead.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Cake is better. :V


*PIE!*


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *PIE!*



i agree


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *PIE!*



O.O -blink-

-blink-


O.O

CAKE!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> O.O -blink-
> 
> -blink-
> 
> ...



PIAKE!!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> O.O -blink-
> 
> -blink-
> 
> ...


FOR THE PIE!
*throws pie in CrispSkittlez's face*


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

Yo pie and cake, imma let you finish, BUT 5-NUT BROWNIE IS THE BEST DESSERT OF ALL TIME! ALL TIME! 

:3


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> FOR THE PIE!
> *throws pie in CrispSkittlez's face*



OH! I WANT SOME!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol American Pie: Band Camp.



Original is always best.



CannonFodder said:


> ...but I want to eat it instead.



Why can't you do both?



CrispSkittlez said:


> Cake is better. :V














			
				CannonFodder said:
			
		

> *PIE!*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why can't you do both?


That's not mayo.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

yiff pie ohmurr


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's not mayo.



ew, mayo V_V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's not mayo.



It says something...



> Harley wuz hear.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff pie ohmurr


Guys stop screwing my pie, use your hand.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> FOR THE PIE!
> *throws pie in CrispSkittlez's face*



Oh god no!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Guys stop screwing my pie, use your hand.



...i want some of that pie...


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It says something...



Where's the dead possums? Otherwise Harley wouldn't have been here :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 27, 2010)

Gays. No really, gays.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Where's the dead possums? Otherwise Harley wouldn't have been here :V



You mean you've never had Apple-'Possum pie?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You mean you've never had Apple-'Possum pie?



O_O


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone wanna yiff me?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff me?



This is what everything always degenerates to. 
God, I love it here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff me?


Bring forth the tentacles!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

Oro?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff me?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oro?



Oro?


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


>



That is made of pure win.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> This is what everything always degenerates to.
> God, I love it here.


wanna yiff me?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> note me


 
Ok xP


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff me?



I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not. :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff me?



View attachment 9585


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9585



Oh man that's awesome. >:3


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9585


 
I love you as well. <3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh man that's awesome. >:3



View attachment 9586


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9586



>:3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9586



WOMEN? What is this?! DO NOT WANT! T_T


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> I love you as well. <3


View attachment 9587


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> WOMEN? What is this?! DO NOT WANT! T_T


Look at the boobies, be mesmerized.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not. :V


Nope lets yiff right nao


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> WOMEN? What is this?! DO NOT WANT! T_T


View attachment 9588


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> WOMEN? What is this?! DO NOT WANT! T_T



Rule 31: TITS OR GTFO


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9587


 
That is goin in my sig. :3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9588



better :V


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope lets yiff right nao



Oh yes, right on the thread, right where everyone can see.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Oh yes, right on the thread, right where everyone can see.


lets do it in PMs I dun wanna get banned


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lets do it in PMs I dun wanna get banned



View attachment 9589


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9589


 
Did you add the otter part? :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Oro?


Yes, oro?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9589


The only people immune are Allan and lolmatt :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9585


 
not bad ^^



CannonFodder said:


> The only people immune are Allan and lolmatt :V


 
rofl and what about me...unlike the rest of the furfags I fuck and don't do no such thing as yiffing cause yiffing is for pussies and fags :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> Did you add the otter part? :V



I've been making the last several :V .


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> not bad ^^
> 
> 
> 
> rofl and what about me...unlike the rest of the furfags I fuck and don't do no such thing as yiffing cause yiffing is for pussies and fags :V



View attachment 9591


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9591



Made me lol ^_^


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9591


 
You are now one of my top 5 posters.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9591


Oh do me next :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

You need to make them bigger.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9591


 
Its funny but its not correct :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> You are now one of my top 5 posters.



My dream.



CannonFodder said:


> Oh do me next :V



Temptation...



Heckler & Koch said:


> You need to make them bigger.



I'm saving them on my computer so that not just anyone on the internetz can use them >:V . Makes them more 'special.'


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

I like those ^_^


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Temptation...


DO IT DOOD


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> DO IT DOOD


View attachment 9593


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

How come mine didn't have my name =[


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9593


By the power of graveskull


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How come mine didn't have my name =[



Becasue yiff. Duh.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

I wish I had a poster :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I wish I had a poster :3


EdieFantabulous: "IT'S A TRAP!"

*edit*
Sorry doods gotta log off, unbelievably sick and it's 2am, in fact I'm sick as a furry :V


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> By the power of graveskull


 
It's *greyskull. *>:[


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> EdieFantabulous: "IT'S A TRAP!"
> 
> *edit*
> Sorry doods gotta log off, unbelievably sick and it's 2am, in fact I'm sick as a furry :V


Tee hee hee =D


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I wish I had a poster :3


View attachment 9594


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How come mine didn't have my name =[


View attachment 9595


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9594


:3 lol I liked the "IT'S A TRAP" as well, I like that too. I change it often, since I like having new things all the time


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9595


I was thinking more along the lines of it saying "HK-Wanna yiff?"


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> View attachment 9594


 
You never cease to amaze me. :3c


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of it saying "HK-Wanna yiff?"



This is about being humorous, not...okay.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> This is about being humorous, not...okay.


 
I lol'd...and nearly shat my pants


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> This is about being humorous, not...okay.



KING NINTENDO I LOVE YOU

My dad photoshopped a friend from work's face onto him :V


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> KING NINTENDO I LOVE YOU
> 
> My dad photoshopped a friend from work's face onto him :V


And let me guess, you yiffed him?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> And let me guess, you yiffed him?


No. >=[


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. >=[


 ..... wana yiff?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> ..... wana yiff?


Yes =D


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes =D


 PM me~


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 27, 2010)

Ourselves of being the suppose hug box for zoophiles and pedos

in other words "our stupidity as a fandom"


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Ourselves of being the suppose hug box for zoophiles and pedos
> 
> in other words "our stupidity as a fandom"


There is one obvious solution here.

Kill. Kill all furries.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There is one obvious solution here.
> 
> Kill. Kill all furries.


I'll make the poisoned punch


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

I will hit things with sticks.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

I will continue to exist, thereby killing millions.


----------



## Yrr (Mar 27, 2010)

Everyone in the fandom.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 27, 2010)

> Sharks, they ruin  fucking everything.


I blame sharks. They ruin fucking everything =/


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

> Sharks, they ruin  fucking everything.





Dog Donovan said:


> I blame sharks. They ruin fucking everything =/


Agreed.


----------



## TDK (Mar 27, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> I blame sharks. They ruin fucking everything =/








Especially pool parties for the kids.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

TDK said:


> Especially pool parties for the kids.



I remember when that happened to me. :V
Bloody annoying it was!


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 27, 2010)

I blame those slutty nufoxes


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> I blame those slutty nufoxes


Pretty much this....


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Pretty much this....


 I blame those shota wolfies.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> I blame those slutty nufoxes



*nods*


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 27, 2010)

I blame Yahoo image search. 

They can't tell that yellow colored foxes can have sex too. 

So, they don't filter it, people can straight run into it. 

Arh I'm gonna die with the mess made honorably by that search engine.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> I blame those slutty nufoxes


;~;


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I blame those shota wolfies.


How can you blame me?! D:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 27, 2010)

Uncle Kage.


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How can you blame me?! D:


don't mind him he's just jealous


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How can you blame me?! D:


 i blame you because you are 
A. too submissive
B. Short
C. a weaboo


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 27, 2010)

quayza said:


> The worlds people are lossing brain cells. Thats one reason.


 
Fullest support!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i blame you because you are
> A. too submissive
> B. Short
> C. a weaboo





Criminally Insane said:


> don't mind him he's just jealous


^


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i blame you because you are
> A. too submissive
> B. Short
> C. a weaboo


Not a weeaboo...I'm obsessed with Japanese culture...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i blame you because you are
> A. too submissive
> B. Short
> C. a weaboo



I blame you because you're a furry that is still in the first stage.


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I blame you because you're a furry that is still in the first stage.


..First...stage? :/


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not a weeaboo...I'm obsessed with Japanese culture...


*brings out weaboo paddle*   your obsessed with japan....



atrakaj said:


> I blame you because you're a furry that is still in the first stage.


 0_0  but im not a furry!   ...and whats the first stage?


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *brings out weaboo paddle*   your obsessed with japan....


No...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No...


 would you prefer i went on an otaku hunt then?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..First...stage? :/





Usarise said:


> *brings out weaboo paddle*   your obsessed with japan....
> 
> 
> 0_0  but im not a furry!   ...and whats the first stage?



I rest my case.

[yt]G_Z3lmidmrY&feature=channel[/yt]


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No...



I'll protect you from the roleplaying, sir!

WE SHOULD BLAME THE FURSUITS.
I would.
I mean, I love them, but you can't really expect anyone to take adults dressed as cuddly toys seriously.


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *brings out weaboo paddle*   your obsessed with japan....


*rolls up a newspaper*
Bad Usarise be nice to Willow!


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> would you prefer i went on an otaku hunt then?


Otakus aren't as bad as weeaboos...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> *rolls up a newspaper*
> Bad Usarise be nice to Willow!



Yeah. :/


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I rest my case.
> 
> [yt]G_Z3lmidmrY&feature=channel[/yt]


 

 Shit. blocked in my country.


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 27, 2010)

TWILLIGHT said:


> Shit. blocked in my country.


well that sucks


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

TWILLIGHT said:


> Shit. blocked in my country.



AHAHHAHHAAHAHAAA!!!!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> *rolls up a newspaper*
> Bad Usarise be nice to Willow!


*wimpers* 



WillowWulf said:


> Otakus aren't as bad as weeaboos...


but they are still hated just as badly in japan ^-^   they hunt otakus there.    



TWILLIGHT said:


> Shit. blocked in my country.


 Germany censor the internet?!  No......


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> AHAHHAHHAAHAHAAA!!!!


Oh wow. That picture actually did make me laugh.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Oh wow. That picture actually did make me laugh.



You sound surprised.


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You sound surprised.


I am. :l


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> I am. :l



Why?


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why?


Maybe 'cause it was an obvious joke. I dunno.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Maybe 'cause it was an obvious joke. I dunno.



I doubt many people actually got it.


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I doubt many people actually got it.


The joke hit me..


----------



## Ricky (Mar 27, 2010)

ITT:  OP thinks people actually give enough of a shit to form an opinion.

You are the only people who see all these so-called "news stories" because you look for them and dredge them up from obscure news sources via the internet.  Of course a lot of them focus on the weird and obscure; how else do you make the furry fandom interesting enough to make a news story?

The truth is nobody really fucking cares about furries, at all (except other furries).

Sorry


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The joke hit me..



That's because I launched it out of a catapult.


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's because I launched it out of a catapult.


Rocket propelled catapult.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Rocket propelled catapult.



With nuclear fusion reactors.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> With nuclear fusion reactors.


Held together by duct tape and a rubber band.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> ITT:  OP thinks people actually give enough of a shit to form an opinion.
> 
> You are the only people who see all these so-called "news stories" because you look for them and dredge them up from obscure news sources via the internet.  Of course a lot of them focus on the weird and obscure; how else do you make the furry fandom interesting enough to make a news story?
> 
> ...


I'm quite alright with nobody giving a shit about what I do in my spare time. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Held together by duct tape and a rubber band.


Just make sure not to tear the fabric of reality, I'm running out of duct tape from people dividing by 0.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just make sure not to tear the fabric of reality, I'm running out of duct tape from people dividing by 0.


100/0


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just make sure not to tear the fabric of reality, I'm running out of duct tape from people dividing by 0.


1. Divide by -0
2. Obtain more duct tape
3. ???
4. profit


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> 1. Divide by -0
> 2. Obtain more duct tape
> 3. ???
> 4. profit


What else did you think duct tape was originally invented to do?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What else did you think duct tape was originally invented to do?


Fun. 

Edit: Wait, that makes no sense.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What else did you think duct tape was originally invented to do?



Replace the metal used for shuttles.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

Somebody quoted my signature a while back O_O


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Somebody quoted my signature a while back O_O



Indeed.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Somebody quoted my signature a while back O_O



That's because it's true. :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Somebody quoted my signature a while back O_O


And then I double quoted it. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Fun.
> 
> Edit: Wait, that makes no sense.


[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XsdHOVU1slU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XsdHOVU1slU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> [YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XsdHOVU1slU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XsdHOVU1slU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


Awesome!


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> AHAHHAHHAAHAHAAA!!!!


 
How sweet.
Sure tastes great with sweet-sour sauce.*lol*


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Awesome!


 
Yep.:grin:


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

TWILLIGHT said:


> How sweet.
> Sure tastes great with sweet-sour sauce.*lol*



Hear that strange whistling sound? That's the sound of the joke going over your head :V .

...

Or it could be Cannon's cannon.


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hear that strange whistling sound? That's the sound of the joke going over your head :V .
> 
> ...
> 
> Or it could be Cannon's cannon.


 

 Why aggressive way?
I'm not your enemy.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

TWILLIGHT said:


> Why aggressive way?
> I'm not your enemy.


/facepaw


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

TWILLIGHT said:


> Why aggressive way?
> I'm not your enemy.





Wyldfyre said:


> /facepaw


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


>



My mind.... just got fucked. :V


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


>


 
Not bad.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> My mind.... just got fucked. :V


:V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> My mind.... just got fucked. :V



*Level Up!*

*Choose a new Jedi Power*

*Learned New Move: Mind Fuck*


----------



## Vivianite (Mar 27, 2010)

cpam said:


> Who can _really _blame them?  When you put enough time, energy and creativity into an interest -- _any _interest, really -- nobody really likes to see someone else come along and piss on it.  So of course they're going to get mad about it.



that may be true, but it's still their fault for getting mad about it.  They don't have special immunity from harassment/criticism.  They just blow up about it too easily when people try to insult it.

they see this fandom as a way to break the shyness in ones self, and become too comfortable.  They feel like expressing their problems to one another, and just like that, is why they are bait.

I'm not saying sharing problems is a bad thing, but being to open and serious can become a hassle for most people.


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 27, 2010)

All that is different from the "normality" attacked by the "normals".


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> ...
> 
> Or it could be Cannon's cannon.


Sorry I was cheating on the 18th hole.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sorry I was cheating on the 18th hole.



Hey, anything as awesome as a duct tape cannon is considered legal.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You know, every hobby, fandom, subculture and interest group has a seedy underbelly, some larger than others.


 [Fetal position]Janeway porn... so cold...[/Fetal position]



Tycho said:


> But it's ultimately a matter of "how much does this subculture/whatever offend our sensibilities or confuse us" that determines which one gets the limelight, regardless of the size of said underbelly.  The media is skilled at making things look bigger than they really are, anyway.


  I wish the article wasn't deleted, there was a perfect example of this with 40K wherein it argued that it was brainwashing the youth into becoming Government Death Machines with Neo-Nazi influences.



cpam said:


> and the real problem isn't that it happens, but that the few who indulge in it are the loudest and most insistent on making it known.


  There doesn't seem to be much effort to quiet such people down, however, until they are put in front of a camera and given a TV slot.  Until then, it's basically a "whatever".  



cpam said:


> Not so much as you imagine.  Have you tried to breathe in one lately?  Personal hygiene problems abound in all fandoms.  (And, again, it's only the few making it uncomfortable for everyone else.)


  Personal hygiene, yes.  Personal space, not so much (unless you want to count personal space as those in the immediate area smelling fresh too, in which case it does go back to personal space being violated as you expect the air to be of a non-Ankh-Morpork variety).



cpam said:


> Who can _really _blame them?  When you put enough time, energy and creativity into an interest -- _any _interest, really -- nobody really likes to see someone else come along and piss on it.  So of course they're going to get mad about it.


  Oh, hey, would you look at that.  This exact same thing - a hobby I've been participating in for (just a year shy now of) half my life was mocked by a bunch of people openly - happened to me just two Saturdays ago.  Know how the people around me reacted?  We rolled with the jokes, if not cracked some of our own at the hobby.  

Need I also mention that said hobby tends to include hundreds - if not thousands - of dollars going down the drain?  As well as up to dozens of hours for each hundred-or-so spent?  As in, pretty much more expensive and time consuming than the most die-hard of furry / fursuiter members of the fandom?



cpam said:


> And while 'taking it too seriously' may not be too wise, it's at least better than not taking it seriously at all.  If the one extreme is naive obsession, the other is cynical cruelty.


  Well, if you're going to be that way, you have the edge:  Warhammer Hobbyists, almost to a man, are cynical about Games Workshop.  Outside newbies, you pretty much just need to _hint_ at a new edition and it's groans mixed with teeth gnashing.  But don't mind us, we're just bitter that in some places there's been a 100% price increase with absolutely no changes made to models, kit, or anything. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

....tl:dr?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hey, anything as awesome as a duct tape cannon is considered legal.


I don't even think there's a law against it.


Attaman said:


> [Fetal position]Janeway porn... so cold...[/Fetal position]


I googled that...
...
...


----------



## Attaman (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I googled that...
> ...
> ...


How many lights did you see?


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ....tl:dr?


ya, pretty much...


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Vivianite said:


> that may be true, but it's still their fault for getting mad about it.  They don't have special immunity from harassment/criticism.  They just blow up about it too easily when people try to insult it.



Why _shouldn't_ anyone get mad if they're being insulted?  It's a far cry better -- and saner -- than rolling over and accepting it.  Nobody should ever have to accept being ridiculed or slandered, especially from people who have no clue what they're talking about to begin with, and who do so for the sake of justifying their own prejudices.



Vivianite said:


> they see this fandom as a way to break the shyness in ones self, and become too comfortable.  They feel like expressing their problems to one another, and just like that, is why they are bait.
> 
> I'm not saying sharing problems is a bad thing, but being to open and serious can become a hassle for most people.



I don't think I agree with your assessment that people in the fandom are there for the sake of overcoming their shyness -- that's sure a new one on me, and I've been here twenty years now -- but even if there's some truth to it, how does being open, serious and able to express one's self to another, in or out of the fandom, justify any form of insult or harassment?  That's just blaming the victim and vindicating the perp.


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> There doesn't seem to be much effort to quiet such people down, however, until they are put in front of a camera and given a TV slot.  Until then, it's basically a "whatever".



You haven't been around very long.  Everytime something like that has happened in the past, there has always been a furor and attempts to undo the damage done.  Unfortunately, this is always hampered by realities: there is no way to enforce any punishment to the guilty parties for what they've done, as no laws are broken and we are, after all, a fandom and not a legal governing body of some sort.  (Basically, all we _can _do is complain and protest.)  And protests are often off-balanced by those who take the sides of the offenders, either by directly supporting them, or indirectly through ignorance and indifference.  And this has been going on since the mid-90's.

The fandom is also less centralized than it used to be.  At one time, everyone knew everybody, and there were only a few outlets for furry business to pass through.  Now, thanks to the internet, we're completely balkanized, everyone is broken into cliques and no one is really clued into the fandom as a whole, just their own corners, and everybody has a completely different idea of what the fandom is and what is (or should be) allowable.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> Why _shouldn't_ anyone get mad if they're being insulted?  It's a far cry better -- and saner -- than rolling over and accepting it.  Nobody should ever have to accept being ridiculed or slandered, especially from people who have no clue what they're talking about to begin with, and who do so for the sake of justifying their own prejudices.


It's a hobby.
Worry about being insulted over more personal shit, like being an incest baby from hell, or being molested by that shady pastor at age 5.

And you accept being ridiculed the very second you get upset about it.
Somewhere in the back of your mind is a lack of self-security, so you feel a need to justify yourself to others who really don't give a shit and didn't give a shit in the first place.

If you ignore it, no problem exists. People have their opinions, but it has no dominion over you because you're going on with your life and more focused on your own things.


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> It's a hobby.



And why should _that _make a difference?  (Some of us do this professionally as well -- or at least semi-professionally.)  If it's a hobby, then it's something you obviously enjoy doing, and if you enjoy doing it, why shouldn't you care about it?



Vaelarsa said:


> Worry about being insulted over more personal shit, like being an incest baby from hell, or being molested by that shady pastor at age 5.



That's a different matter, different issue.  Far more serious, I'll grant you, but it requires its own remedy.  But just because getting dumped on about Furry isn't in the same league, doesn't mean that it doesn't rate any concern whatsoever.

I think it's terrible that thousands of people were killed in the Haiti Earthquake, and I'm all for contributing to relief funds for assistance.  But does that mean that I can't enjoy having a Hershey's chocolate bar tomorrow because of it?  We've got to put these things in proper perspective.

If a person is involved in an activity -- legal and humane, that is -- that he or she enjoys, there is no earthly reason why they should have to put up with any shit over it from anybody else.



Vaelarsa said:


> And you accept being ridiculed the very second you get upset about it.
> Somewhere in the back of your mind is a lack of self-security, so you feel a need to justify yourself to others who really don't give a shit and didn't give a shit in the first place.
> 
> If you ignore it, no problem exists. People have their opinions, but it has no dominion over you because you're going on with your life and more focused on your own things.



I'm sorry, but _that _is the biggest load of horseshit I've heard all week.  If you ignore it, you're only allowing the problem to exist, because anyone who belittles you for the things you enjoy will only be encouraged to continue and escalate the harassment.  Likely they would do so anyway, so you may as well just haul back and defend yourself rather than lie in the middle of the street like a sacrificial virgin and take an unwarranted punishment.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> I'm sorry, but _that _is the biggest load of horseshit I've heard all week.  If you ignore it, you're only allowing the problem to exist, because anyone who belittles you for the things you enjoy will only be encouraged to continue and escalate the harassment.  Likely they would do so anyway, so you may as well just haul back and defend yourself rather than lie in the middle of the street like a sacrificial virgin and take an unwarranted punishment.


they will get bored of kicking ya on the street, there is no enjoyment of beating a target that refuses to fight back, eventually you just see no point on even bother with them.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> It's a hobby.
> Worry about being insulted over more personal shit, like being an incest baby from hell, or being molested by that shady pastor at age 5.
> 
> And you accept being ridiculed the very second you get upset about it.
> ...



Hey furries. Yes you, I know you're reading this. You see what I quoted? Yeah, that. Read it. Read it and memorize it. Then, never mention "fursection" or any of that shit ever again.


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> they will get bored of kicking ya on the street, there is no enjoyment of beating a target that refuses to fight back, eventually you just see no point on even bother with them.



So, for the sake of avoiding a few blows and a little pain, it's better to play the victim and suffer the kicks like a whipped dog, is what you're saying.

Sorry, but all you've done is ensure that they've beaten you.  They know you're a target and they will always treat you like a pussy.  The only way to deal with it is to fight back and not take any crap.

I suppose it all comes down to whether or not the things you enjoy really mean anything to you at all, or how much self-respect you have.


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey furries. Yes you, I know you're reading this. You see what I quoted? Yeah, that. Read it. Read it and memorize it. Then, never mention "fursection" or any of that shit ever again.



"Fursection"?

Is that like a vivisection?

Because God only knows that I would never want my hair cut open...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> "Fursection"?
> 
> Is that like a vivisection?
> 
> Because God only knows that I would never want my hair cut open...


If you've never heard of fursecution, then you're lucky.


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you've never heard of fursecution, then you're lucky.



Ah.  "Fursec_u_tion".  Sorry.  I lost it in the typographical mumbling.

This would be the act of persecuting someone or some group because they are a furry?

Doesn't seem so implausible to me, even after cutting through the general internet hysteria and such.  After all, if somebody were to give somebody else a hard time over being a furry through the act of constant mockery and casual insult, that would be harassment.  And if it were done on a regular basis, that would amount to persecution, for which the more fannish term, fursecution, could be used.

Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> Ah.  "Fursec_u_tion".  Sorry.  I lost it in the typographical mumbling.
> 
> This would be the act of persecuting someone or some group because they are a furry?
> 
> ...



No.

No no.

NONONONONONONO.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

THERE IS NO FURSECUTION! IT DOES NOT EXIST! PEOPLE MOCK YOU FOR BEING A RETARD NOT A FURRY!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> And why should _that _make a difference?  (Some of us do this professionally as well -- or at least semi-professionally.)  If it's a hobby, then it's something you obviously enjoy doing, and if you enjoy doing it, why shouldn't you care about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shouldn't care THAT much about it.
But hey. If screaming and crying like a little bitch every time someone says something negative about anything EVER that you like, gets your panties wet, then whatevs.

It doesn't rate any concern, whatsoever. It's like watching someone scream and furiously dig their arm into a bloody mess every time they get a bug bite (however harmless), then whining about it in their journal for at least 2 - 5 entries.
Hell, even draw a picture about it.

And there are limits to this kind of thing.
I'm not saying ignore the guy who comes up and pisses all over your face. 
But don't cry a shitstorm just because a passerby made a "LOL, stupid furfag" remark.

And ignoring something DOES *NOT* guarantee the problem escalating. I was bullied for years in school, and I chose the "ignore it, I have better things to do" route. And guess what? I'm not bloody and bruised in some ditch somewhere, and more people like me now than ever before.

Again, this is all a matter of severity of a problem.
This is not a problem, even by whiny emo wrist-slitting standards.


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.
> 
> No no.
> 
> ...



But if you're making the assumption that he is a retard for being a furry, (since your statement offers no other possible explanation for your judgment) then you _are _indeed guilty of 'fursecution'.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> But if you're making the assumption that he is a retard for being a furry, (since your statement offers no other possible explanation for your judgment) then you _are _indeed guilty of 'fursecution'.


Did I ever say anyone who is a furry is also a retard? Now you're putting words in my mouth.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Did I ever say anyone who is a furry is also a retard? Now you're putting words in my mouth.


Yeah, there are much better things to put in a mouth than words! :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Yeah, there are much better things to put in a mouth than words! :V


Not my mouth.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not my mouth.


Hmm, I was going to say food, get your mind out of the gutter. :3


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> You shouldn't care THAT much about it.



Why not?  Who are you, or anyone else, to say how much I should or shouldn't care about anything?



Vaelarsa said:


> But hey. If screaming and crying like a little bitch every time someone says something negative about anything EVER that you like, gets your panties wet, then whatevs.
> 
> It doesn't rate any concern, whatsoever. It's like watching someone scream and furiously dig their arm into a bloody mess every time they get a bug bite (however harmless), then whining about it in their journal for at least 2 - 5 entries.
> Hell, even draw a picture about it.
> ...



How much different would it be if the remark replaced the word 'furfag' with '****', '******', 'faggot', or something else equally offensive (depending entirely upon your specific ethnic or religious background)?  Would this be equally tolerable?  While the status of being a furry fan isn't on the same level as ethnicity or religion, the impact of a slur or disrespect is no less.



Vaelarsa said:


> And ignoring something DOES *NOT* guarantee the problem escalating. I was bullied for years in school, and I chose the "ignore it, I have better things to do" route. And guess what? I'm not bloody and bruised in some ditch somewhere, and more people like me now than ever before.



I've also suffered bullying back in my school days, and I'd also tried the 'ignore it' route for a time, and all it did was encourage my tormentors to come back and heap more abuse upon me until I finally decided that I'd had enough.  I fought back, and yeah, I got bloodied quite often afterwards.  But I felt a whole lot better about myself.



Vaelarsa said:


> Again, this is all a matter of severity of a problem.
> This is not a problem, even by whiny emo wrist-slitting standards.



And I'm not even talking about just somebody walking up and sneering at you.  I'm talking about every and any thing at all.  If someone propagates a falsehood about the fandom, correct them.  If someone goes out of their way to give the fandom an embarrassing moment, find a way to prevent it or else help with the damage control.  If someone equates you're being furry with being pedophilliac-bestialist, tell him to shut up.

Don't settle for being a doormat.

(Edit:  I used some bad words above to make a point, and I should have known better, hence the forum software edited them out.  Suffice it that they were ethnic slurs and you can get the general idea.)


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Did I ever say anyone who is a furry is also a retard? Now you're putting words in my mouth.



Here are your words exactly:



Heckler & Koch said:


> THERE IS NO FURSECUTION! IT DOES NOT EXIST! PEOPLE MOCK YOU FOR BEING A RETARD NOT A FURRY!



The implication is quite clear.  A Furry would not be persecuted because he was a Furry, but because he was a retard.  Yet it is clearly implied that he _must _be a retard _because _he was a furry.  Therefore, the 'fursecution'.

Otherwise, why state it this way?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> Here are your words exactly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the implication is clear. You are being mocked for being a god damn idiot, not because you are a furry. For example, I am a furry, but I am not a god damn idiot, and guess what? I don't get mocked for it! OH NOES!



CrispSkittlez said:


> Hmm, I was going to say food, get your mind  out of the gutter. :3



But I like the gutter and hey wanna yiff


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I like the gutter and hey wanna yiff


You're bullshitting me..... again. :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> You're bullshitting me..... again. :V


But what if I'm not? You'll never know unless we yiff.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But what if I'm not? You'll never know unless we yiff.


Dammit, I'm just gonna go to bed, I'm tired.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Dammit, I'm just gonna go to bed, I'm tired.


Yes go to bed... with me.


----------



## craftyandy (Mar 28, 2010)

There is no such thing as bad publicity. Whether media coverage we get only make people curious and investigative and then they find out its just like any other group of people. This shouldn't even be a concern this shouldn't even be a forum post. I've worn my tail and given regular people little to no explanation why and they couldn't care less.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

I still don't get the whole "wearing a fake tail" thing...


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 28, 2010)

The oversexed, open arms nature of the fandom and the people who fuel it and bring it in. The countless people with untreated mental issues who refuse to get them treated. The lifestylers who treat furry as a race instead of a fetish. Most otherkin. The artists who will draw anything if it means they don't have to go out and get a job. The people who fund these artists. The fact that no matter how much you screw up, you'll always have people willing to fight to make other people forgive you, even when it's proven that your hopeless. (Sup Allan)

And most of all the news media for not using the 24/7/365 news cycle to expose the mainstream public to what a complete and utter clusterfuck the fandom has become.
Oh you get some round the clock stories from NPR and CNN about all the bad mojo that goes on, such as Gemback, Allan Panda, Wuldwulf, Taryn's con condomless fuckfests, Softpaw, Tumbles, the drug use, the underage sex and the rampant mental issues and that would do more to clean up the fandom then anything.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 28, 2010)

craftyandy said:


> There is no such thing as bad publicity.



Someone doesn't understand that this is not true when you have people who's employment would be at risk if it was found out what they do outside of the job because your boss can fire you for that even if you've got a union, that it would make law enforcement take a much harder line with various things that go on within the fandom and people who can not afford to have their image tarnished would leave (As they have done in the past)

Would the media attention bring in people? Sure. But it would also drive out more then it would bring in. How many fursuiters would be affected if MSNBC did a story about suiters that showed a video of a few fursuiters at cons or playing with kids and then videos of fursuiters engaged in sexual acts, with the two videos having some of the same fursuiters in each? (Because it has and does happen a fair bit) Also it's not just the media and cops you need to worry about but various groups around the internet who would use the exposure to dox the hell out of countless people, causing them a load of trouble.

Just because you can prance around wearing your tail, don't take that to mean people wouldn't care. The few folks you have been around haven't said something true, but that wouldn't account for everyone or even some of the same folks who say "I don't care."


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> The oversexed, open arms nature of the fandom and the people who fuel it and bring it in. The countless people with untreated mental issues who refuse to get them treated. The lifestylers who treat furry as a race instead of a fetish. Most otherkin. The artists who will draw anything if it means they don't have to go out and get a job. The people who fund these artists. The fact that no matter how much you screw up, you'll always have people willing to fight to make other people forgive you, even when it's proven that your hopeless. (Sup Allan)
> 
> And most of all the news media for not using the 24/7/365 news cycle to expose the mainstream public to what a complete and utter clusterfuck the fandom has become.
> Oh you get some round the clock stories from NPR and CNN about all the bad mojo that goes on, such as Gemback, Allan Panda, Wuldwulf, Taryn's con condomless fuckfests, Softpaw, Tumbles, the drug use, the underage sex and the rampant mental issues and that would do more to clean up the fandom then anything.


What's the story about the AIDS-con anyways? I think that's one of the only ones I haven't heard...


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still don't get the whole "wearing a fake tail" thing...



It's the behavior of people who feel they need to show off. Same mindset behind people who cosplay every day or every other day.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> It's the behavior of people who feel they need to show off. Same mindset behind people who cosplay every day or every other day.


That makes sense. I always thought the damned things looked stupid anyways. Now tell me about AIDS-con please :V


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What's the story about the AIDS-con anyways? I think that's one of the only ones I haven't heard...



In a nutshell, twinkfur is a attention whore and a slut. He enjoys this attention so he sets up a private room party where he and a half dozen..or more of his fans can engage in unprotected sex with him. Being a attention whore, pictures and videos are taken and soon leak. Dismissing the unfavorable reaction from others because there's likely also a 'so hot, murrr, can I join' response to go with it, he sets up a new meeting and is a bit more public about it. However, various groups who dislike this behavior move to block it by informing con staff at the con it was to take place, calling up the hotel, etc. The result is that it was 'canceled' or went underground.

This kind of behavior is not uncommon at cons, it's just in the last number of years, the people who do these kind of things have gotten more in your face about it, compared to the old way of 'having to know someone' For anyone else who's been around too long, the now defunct Fursuitsex and Furpaintsex.com sites did most of their filming at con hotels, during the con. They simply kept it to rooms as well as Beastsex, which also did it's filming during cons, just not at the con hotels, due to the use of animals.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> In a nutshell, twinkfur is a attention whore and a slut. He enjoys this attention so he sets up a private room party where he and a half dozen..or more of his fans can engage in unprotected sex with him. Being a attention whore, pictures and videos are taken and soon leak. Dismissing the unfavorable reaction from others because there's likely also a 'so hot, murrr, can I join' response to go with it, he sets up a new meeting and is a bit more public about it. However, various groups who dislike this behavior move to block it by informing con staff at the con it was to take place, calling up the hotel, etc. The result is that it was 'canceled' or went underground.
> 
> This kind of behavior is not uncommon at cons, it's just in the last number of years, the people who do these kind of things have gotten more in your face about it, compared to the old way of 'having to know someone' For anyone else who's been around too long, the now defunct Fursuitsex and Furpaintsex.com sites did most of their filming at con hotels, during the con. They simply kept it to rooms as well as Beastsex, which also did it's filming during cons, just not at the con hotels, due to the use of animals.


Wow, gotta love furry fandom drama. It's so fucking bizarre...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> So, for the sake of avoiding a few blows and a little pain, it's better to play the victim and suffer the kicks like a whipped dog, is what you're saying.
> 
> Sorry, but all you've done is ensure that they've beaten you.  They know you're a target and they will always treat you like a pussy.  The only way to deal with it is to fight back and not take any crap.
> 
> I suppose it all comes down to whether or not the things you enjoy really mean anything to you at all, or how much self-respect you have.


"If you throw a punch at a man and it doesnt hurt him, would you keep on attacking the same man over and over, when he deemed YOU not worth his own punch"

There is a difference between "not worth it" and "rolling over"

Some furs learned "defending the fandom isnt worth it, let them hate it if they want to, IT DOESNT BOTHER ME"

its the the thin skinned furs who are not only getting beat up by folks outside making fun of the fandom but those WITHIN the fandom also.


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> The lifestylers who treat furry as a race instead of a fetish.



Furry is neither a 'race' nor a fetish, though there are always those who treat it as such.  It's a hobby or an interest, a gathering of people who are interested in anthropomorphic stories, art, comics and cartoons.



Foxstar said:


> The artists who will draw anything if it means they don't have to go out and get a job.



There are also a lot of artists who don't get much of a choice.  I know of several who hate drawing some of the stuff they've been commissioned to do, but do so because that's what attracts the bigger money and they desperately need that money to help pay the bills -- especially after being hit hard in their regular jobs over the past couple of years.



Foxstar said:


> The people who fund these artists.



Ah, well... there you go.


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> "If you throw a punch at a man and it doesnt hurt him, would you keep on attacking the same man over and over, when he deemed YOU not worth his own punch"



But that's _not _the situation that's been discussed.  If you fight back when someone abuses you, _you _are not _attacking_.  It's called _self-defense_.  The purpose isn't specifically to hurt the person abusing you but to get him to stop and to make it known that you're not going to sit and take it anymore.



Crysix Corps said:


> "There is a difference between "not worth it" and "rolling over"



In what we've been discussing, there is _no _difference.  Both are simply ways of giving up and submitting to abuse; the former is simply a way of trying to save face.



Crysix Corps said:


> "Some furs learned "defending the fandom isnt worth it, let them hate it if they want to, IT DOESNT BOTHER ME"



If defending your interests, furry or otherwise, isn't worth it, then there is no point to your being there.  Why be involved at all with something that in your eyes simply isn't worth it?  Why maintain the pretense?



Crysix Corps said:


> "its the the thin skinned furs who are not only getting beat up by folks outside making fun of the fandom but those WITHIN the fandom also.



And why should anyone _within _the fandom beat you up for trying to defend it? 

No, if this is _your _stance, then have at it.  It's misguided and it's nonsense, but no one can hold your hand for you if you're willing to lay down and accept the abuse like a martyr.

But there's no good reason why anybody else should follow that example, and no good reason why anybody with any serious interest in the fandom (or in any other interest) should have to roll over and accept abuse in the form of slander, slur, misinformation or mockery.  Intolerance on any level, whether it be major or minor, should _always _be resisted.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> But that's _not _the situation that's been discussed.  If you fight back when someone abuses you, _you _are not _attacking_.  It's called _self-defense_.  The purpose isn't specifically to hurt the person abusing you but to get him to stop and to make it known that you're not going to sit and take it anymore.


Sometimes the attacker does it to get a reaction




> In what we've been discussing, there is _no _difference.  Both are simply ways of giving up and submitting to abuse; the former is simply a way of trying to save face.


If someone starts to threaten you physically, over something as trivial as a hobby..I wouldn't call it submitting to abuse to call the cops or report them. That's common sense



> If defending your interests, furry or otherwise, isn't worth it, then there is no point to your being there.  Why be involved at all with something that in your eyes simply isn't worth it?  Why maintain the pretense?


It's a hobby, if people hate it, then so be it. Sure, sure, there's no reason for anyone to be killed or hacked or threatened with violence, but most people who are threatened call the police...



> And why should anyone _within _the fandom beat you up for trying to defend it?


People make fun of those who try to defend the fandom because some of the people only make the situation worse and make everyone else who _isn't_ getting involved look like a bunch of butthurt fags taking the internet too seriously



> No, if this is _your _stance, then have at it.  It's misguided and it's nonsense, but no one can hold your hand for you if you're willing to lay down and accept the abuse like a martyr.


Ignore it...no need to take abuse from perfect strangers



> But there's no good reason why anybody else should follow that example, and no good reason why anybody with any serious interest in the fandom (or in any other interest) should have to roll over and accept abuse in the form of slander, slur, misinformation or mockery.  Intolerance on any level, whether it be major or minor, should _always _be resisted.


There's a difference between defending the fandom and bitching your ass off because someone called you name...

All in all, this reply is a bit tl;dr and something tells me this comes from someone who can't take a little heat...in the face of hate, keep your wits about you...and don't sound like a whiny little bitch...you'll only get laughed right out the door and make us all look worse


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sometimes the attacker does it to get a reaction



Good.  Give him one.  What you give him may not be the reaction he expected.



WillowWulf said:


> If someone starts to threaten you physically, over something as trivial as a hobby..I wouldn't call it submitting to abuse to call the cops or report them. That's common sense



And that's fine too.  Fighting back doesn't necessarily mean physical violence.  You can argue back, you can take it to a higher authority, you can do something that flies in the face of the jibes by being even more proactive in the fandom...  _All _of this is fighting back; the nature of the response should be equal to the nature of the attack.



WillowWulf said:


> It's a hobby, if people hate it, then so be it. Sure, sure, there's no reason for anyone to be killed or hacked or threatened with violence, but most people who are threatened call the police...



See the above: fighting back does _not _mean _only _through physical force.



WillowWulf said:


> People make fun of those who try to defend the fandom because some of the people only make the situation worse and make everyone else who isn't  getting involved look like a bunch of butthurt fags taking the internet too seriously



What you're saying, in effect, is that those 'furries' making fun of their fellow furries who protest abusive behavior from outsiders are doing so because they think the protestors will make them 'look bad'.

But the abusers _already _think furries look bad, and those 'furries' who are mocking the protestors from within the ranks are only _aiding _the outside abusers, and as a result look even _worse _than the protestors.  Basically, these individuals are quislings, ready to sacrifice their own in the hopes the abusers will leave _them _alone.



WillowWulf said:


> Ignore it...no need to take abuse from perfect strangers



Ignoring _is _accepting the abuse.  Which is why the best defense is to _not _accept and to push back.



WillowWulf said:


> There's a difference between defending the fandom and bitching your ass off because someone called you name...



One person calling you a name is a _trifle_.  Several people calling you a name or one person doing so on a regularly repeated basis is _harassment_.  There is a difference of quality between the two and the latter requires stronger measures.



WillowWulf said:


> All in all, this reply is a bit tl;dr and something tells me this comes from someone who can't take a little heat...in the face of hate, keep your wits about you...and don't sound like a whiny little bitch...you'll only get laughed right out the door and make us all look worse



If I was worried about being laughed out the door, I would have quit the fandom twenty years ago.  I can take the heat and I can give it back, and have been doing so for a long, long time now.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> Why _shouldn't_ anyone get mad if they're being insulted?  It's a far cry better -- and saner -- than rolling over and accepting it.  Nobody should ever have to accept being ridiculed or slandered, especially from people who have no clue what they're talking about to begin with, and who do so for the sake of justifying their own prejudices.


So, if I was playing a game - Baldur's Gate, for instance - and someone walks over to say "That game looks like crap.  You should feel bad for playing it, play something like WoW," then you're saying it's _better_ for me to pull this than to roll with it and or just ignore it?



cpam said:


> You haven't been around very long.


  Yep, browsing assorted websites with a Furry presence for just shy of six years now isn't long in the overall history of the fandom (Was on Gaia since about '04, which - while not a massive presence - is still a presence).  However, I have looked into the Fandom for some time.  



cpam said:


> Everytime something like that has happened in the past, there has always been a furor and attempts to undo the damage done.


Wait, this counters my statement?   I said the furries don't act until the damage is done, then trying damage control.

Your counter is "You haven't been here long, every time damage is done Furries try to limit its after-effects"?  Isn't that, essentially, re-wording what I said?



cpam said:


> as no laws are broken


  No laws of the fandom, it lacking any laws, yes.  However, if you're trying to say that no furries have broken any laws, I just had an ear-to-ear smile.



cpam said:


> (Basically, all we _can _do is complain and protest.)


And yet, that even seems to wait until someone does something stupid in front of a camera.  Chewfox for instance didn't get much flak until showing up on Tyra Banks show.  Whomever it was that AshleyAshes (sp?) reported for being a dog mongler had defenders on the forum up until he was dragged away by authorities.  The guy who tried to murder his parents and have his balls chopped off, in the entire article, had pretty much only the one sentence (that didn't cite it being his leading drive in the crime, mind) and _that_ was what most of the forum focused on, some not even seeming to care that the sod tried to murder his parents but instead putting out cries of rage that he wasn't a true furry / it was a misrepresentation of the fandom meant to slander them.

Most of the complains and protests aren't made because they discourage the behavior, or think it wrong.  They're done because the person just happened to be a furry, and brought bad PR to the fandom.    



cpam said:


> And protests are often off-balanced by those who take the sides of the offenders,


  Sides?  Is this a war?



cpam said:


> either by directly supporting them,


What do you consider "directly supporting"?  And who do you consider "offenders"?



cpam said:


> or indirectly through ignorance


  Smart furries don't accept no lip 'bout the fandom?



cpam said:


> And this has been going on since the mid-90's.


  Hm, yes.  I see.  Now, if you don't mind, will you tell me:  Where does this justify Furries getting their panties in a bigger knot (no, not like that!) than D&Ders?  Who, for both a longer period of time and dealing with harsher allegations (which, unlike for the Furry Fandom, a lot of which aren't even true), dealt with the same thing, but for the most part shrugged it off?



cpam said:


> And why should _that _make a difference?  (Some of us do this professionally as well -- or at least semi-professionally.)  If it's a hobby, then it's something you obviously enjoy doing, and if you enjoy doing it, why shouldn't you care about it?


  Games Workshop.  Nine years of my nineteen year life, over $1500 spent, more than 100 man hours put into it before including any games or transit.  I, obviously, enjoy the hobby.  Similarly, I _don't_ come on here making a shit-fit thread the moment I get home on the day someone walks into the store mocking us.  From what I've seen, neither does anyone else in my store.  From what I've seen on sites like Dakkadakka, neither does a _lot_ of the fandom complain about such.  Dakkadakka has a little over 20,000 profiles, and currently has about 350 users plus a couple thousand guests viewing it.  



cpam said:


> If a person is involved in an activity -- legal and humane, that is -- that he or she enjoys, there is no earthly reason why they should have to put up with any shit over it from anybody else.


  Question then:  Do you support hunting for sport?



cpam said:


> So, for the sake of avoiding a few blows and a little pain, it's better to play the victim and suffer the kicks like a whipped dog, is what you're saying.


Remember people, do your part to defend the fandom.  Otherwise, you're just sitting under the heel of the evil trolls and offenders.  Just like France.  You don't want to be like Vichy France, do you?



cpam said:


> Sorry, but all you've done is ensure that they've beaten you.


You keep throwing terms out there that seem to imply this to be more than just "[x] was mocked for their hobby." Sides, beaten, whipped dog, ignorance, alluding (in later posts) mockery of furry to being comparable to anti-gay or racist sentiment, etcetera.  Heck, you even refer to _self-defense_.  This does not sound like someone trying to defend a hobby.  It sounds like someone trying to justify a way of life or freedoms.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

craftyandy said:


> There is no such thing as bad publicity.



Roman Polanski would beg to differ.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I still don't get the whole "wearing a fake tail" thing...



idk dude, i do it, not cause i'm all murry or anything, but it's fun. i like how kids react, it's cute. they always get all excited and even adults do too. it's fun to wear and it makes people happy. do i tell them i do it 'cause i'm a furry? nah.



cpam said:


> And that's fine too.  Fighting back doesn't necessarily mean physical violence.  You can argue back, you can take it to a higher authority, you can do something that flies in the face of the jibes by being even more proactive in the fandom...  _All _of this is fighting back; the nature of the response should be equal to the nature of the attack.
> 
> Ignoring _is _accepting the abuse.  Which is why the best defense is to _not _accept and to push back.



you are an embarrassment. you act as though a fandom based on sexuality and fetishes is something that we should be picket signing for acceptance. who gives two rat's asses about whether or not people like us? there's no "fighting back", as we're not persecuted. there's no such thing as "fursecution" or any of that bullshit, it's all that we have fucktards that make us look bad, and thus are made fun of.

persecution is hate crimes. persecution is lynch mobs. persecution is the holocaust. persecution is NOT furries being made fun of. it's disgusting to hear people say it is.


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> So, if I was playing a game - Baldur's Gate, for instance - and someone walks over to say "That game looks like crap.  You should feel bad for playing it, play something like WoW," then you're saying it's _better_ for me to pull this than to roll with it and or just ignore it?



You can disarm him politely by steering him to a computer where he can play WOW, dispute his assessment of your game, or, if he continues to be a rude SOB, tell him to shut up and move on.  Or call over an authority figure, if he looks like he might be more trouble than you can handle alone.  But you don't have to sit and just 'take it'.



Attaman said:


> Wait, this counters my statement?   I said the furries don't act until the damage is done, then trying damage control.



Your statement implied that nothing was done at all.  Usually, realistically, there's no way furries can act until after the damage is done because in most cases they don't know what's coming until it happens.  By which time it's too late to avert it.



Attaman said:


> No laws of the fandom, it lacking any laws, yes.  However, if you're trying to say that no furries have broken any laws, I just had an ear-to-ear smile.



To my knowledge, embarrassing the rest of the fandom, reprehensible or regrettable as it might be, is _not _against the law.  Telling the world that all furries are gay, putting up work that is heavily fetishist in nature, promoting furrydom as sex-crazed fursuitted bestialists is not against the law.  It's _wrong_, but it's not illegal.  So far as I know.



Attaman said:


> And yet, that even seems to wait until someone does something stupid in front of a camera.



It's not like anyone knows that anybody is going to do such a thing until it's too late to intervene.

[/QUOTE]Most of the complains and protests aren't made because they discourage the behavior, or think it wrong.  They're done because the person just happened to be a furry, and brought bad PR to the fandom.[/QUOTE]

I'll agree with you that not enough is done to discourage such behavior.  And the reasons for that relate to your next question...



Attaman said:


> Sides?  Is this a war?



Every argument has more than one side.  During the 90's, the fandom began drawing in people who brought in their own interests which had some tangential connections but demanded that these interests also made them furries: furry lifestylers (those who claimed they were animals born in human form, or who took furrydom as a way of life as opposed to being a hobby), gays (and by this I don't mean the furries who were gay but those who were told that Furry was a gay fandom and therefore an outlet for free exhibitionist gay sex), and just about every flavor of fetishist who saw a new outlet for their own distorted fantasies.

Yes, there were hot and heated arguments -- which led for a time to a division between the fandom and the lifestylers, which in turn seems to have blurred in the years since -- and there were several sides to the arguments.  Some felt that only the original interests (anthropomorphic arts and expression) were genuinely Furry, others felt that Lifestyle was also legitimate, and still others believed that anything remotely anthro-related, no matter how tenuously, deserved to be part of the equation.



Attaman said:


> What do you consider "directly supporting"?  And who do you consider "offenders"?



Refer to the above.



Attaman said:


> Smart furries don't accept no lip 'bout the fandom?



Should _anybody _accept lip from anyone without cause, about the fandom or anything else?  I know damn few who would accept it _with _cause.



Attaman said:


> Hm, yes.  I see.  Now, if you don't mind, will you tell me:  Where does this justify Furries getting their panties in a bigger knot (no, not like that!) than D&Ders?  Who, for both a longer period of time and dealing with harsher allegations (which, unlike for the Furry Fandom, a lot of which aren't even true), dealt with the same thing, but for the most part shrugged it off?



Can't speak for D&Ders, except to say that they've been around far longer, have made more inroads to respectability as a whole, and has far less baggage than Furry Fandom.  (Consider, for example, that a drawing of a girl and a troll together may raise eyebrows, but a girl and a rabbit morph together raises the spectre of bestiality even when none is implied.)

Frankly, I think that anybody, Furry or D&D game player, has the right to speak out and slap back if being harassed.



Attaman said:


> Question then:  Do you support hunting for sport?



Is there a relevancy to the question?



Attaman said:


> Remember people, do your part to defend the fandom.  Otherwise, you're just sitting under the heel of the evil trolls and offenders.  Just like France.  You don't want to be like Vichy France, do you?



Your comparison is overblown and needlessly melodramatic.  If you are involved in an interest, why would you want to stand by and have it denigrated?



Attaman said:


> You keep throwing terms out there that seem to imply this to be more than just "[x] was mocked for their hobby." Sides, beaten, whipped dog, ignorance, alluding (in later posts) mockery of furry to being comparable to anti-gay or racist sentiment, etcetera.  Heck, you even refer to _self-defense_.  This does not sound like someone trying to defend a hobby.  It sounds like someone trying to justify a way of life or freedoms.



Like I said, if it has any value to you that you spend anytime with it at all, then it's worth the bother to defend.


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you are an embarrassment. you act as though a fandom based on sexuality and fetishes is something that we should be picket signing for acceptance. who gives two rat's asses about whether or not people like us? there's no "fighting back", as we're not persecuted. there's no such thing as "fursecution" or any of that bullshit, it's all that we have fucktards that make us look bad, and thus are made fun of.



First off, the fandom is _not _based on sexuality and fetishes, though the former has been a part of the whole and there's been an unfortunate excess of the latter over the last several years.  The fandom is based on an interest in anthropomorphic works, ranging from Mickey Mouse and the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles through Usagi Yojimbo and Omaha The Cat Dancer and on to Blacksad, Grandeville, and even Barney the Dinosaur.

Sex is an option, not the basis.

Secondly, who cares?  There's still a good number of us who do, obviously, and are still actively involved, and who prefer to bask in a certain level of respectability.  After all, if we're going to take the time and effort to indulge in the interests and crafts of the fandom, we'd like to not be be raked through the mud for doing so by those who have mistaken notions of what we're about.

Thirdly, there's _always _a need to fight back if there's any form of intolerance directed towards you, your own, or your interests.



HarleyParanoia said:


> persecution is hate crimes. persecution is lynch mobs. persecution is the holocaust. persecution is NOT furries being made fun of. it's disgusting to hear people say it is.



'Fursecution', of course, is a fannish term related to persecution but relating specifically towards furries.

_Persecution _-- just to get it on the record -- is defined 'to harass or ill-treat; to annoy with importunity'.  Therefore, any harassment is a persecution, and by extension 'fursecution' would be the harassment of furries.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> You can disarm him politely by steering him to a computer where he can play WOW, dispute his assessment of your game, or, if he continues to be a rude SOB, tell him to shut up and move on.


  So, the proper responses to that were only:
1)  Point him back in the direction of his own hobby / choice, countering nothing.
2)  Prove them wrong (which, with most of the common allegations I hear about the fandom, aren't exactly easy to disprove).
3)  Tell them to shut up and hope they actually take your request?

One is essentially what others are suggesting (apathy / disinterest in their comments), three is just going to cause more trouble and not fix anything, and two is only applicable if they're insulting the fandom / hobby in false manners.  



cpam said:


> Or call over an authority figure, if he looks like he might be more trouble than you can handle alone.  But you don't have to sit and just 'take it'.


  This is starting to tread into "Hobby pride!" territory, whether you intend it to or not.  I, personally, don't take pride in my hobbies.  What good is collecting little green models going to do for me in my future, or to apply it to the furry fandom what is an interest in anthropomorphic animals going to do to help me succeed in life?  Something like playing instruments I can understand "pride" in a little more, but it's still not really much that requires defending every time someone insults it.



cpam said:


> Your statement implied that nothing was done at all.


Before being put on camera?  Yes.  Because it's, at least visible on FA (not FAF), KB's, 2K's, and Gaia's forums, true.  There's often even _defense_ of poor behavior.  

Going back on an example, some people here seem to be like "Live and let live" when it came to a Furry Party with obvious groping, flirting, "scritching", and so on.  They argued that if you didn't like it, you shouldn't go to the party.  Great.  Now, tell me this:  If the same people watched a Furry special on TV, which showed furries in a party _doing the exact same thing_, do you really think that they'd come back on here and say "I don't see the problem with any of this?"  Or, honestly, do you feel their response would be "We aren't all like this!  That show's a horrible misrepresentation of the fandom!  It shows us as sex-obsessed freaks!"



cpam said:


> Usually, realistically, there's no way furries can act until after the damage is done because in most cases they don't know what's coming until it happens.  By which time it's too late to avert it.


  I both want and don't want to give you this.  On one hand, the "Furry Army" dude on Youtube who was an epic troll getting money for his "Army" pretty much had a lot of the fandom by its nose.  On the other hand, there are people on Youtube who are _blatantly obvious_ bad news, and yet are condoned if not mass-supported regardless because of the "Judge not lest ye be judged (on your own fetishes)" policy of the fandom.



cpam said:


> To my knowledge, embarrassing the rest of the fandom, reprehensible or regrettable as it might be, is _not _against the law.[/qupte]My bad, I started to drift off-topic here from the original point.  I did originally put down "When given a TV slot", and changed more to "Thrust upon a TV spot".  Former is their choice, later is a report given of their actions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

this whole thread has gotten tl;dr


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> this whole thread has gotten tl;dr



You haven't seen nothing, we haven't even started to bring quotes or outside sources into this debate yet.  When you have to dig through a half-dozen books for some multi-page quotations for a single post in response to a single one of multiple posters, then you're digging into the tl;dr territory :mrgreen:


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 28, 2010)

They who seek night within light of day shall find such.  Likewise, they who seek light in darkness shall also.

Point being, what those who seek to find within the fandom they shall always find.  Always will there be those who wish to give what is sought.  

If that which is bad and strange be all that is sought, then it surely will be all that is found. As far as media be concerned, good news or presenting groups different than what be considered social norm in a good light simply does not sell.  Sad as it be, humanity strives to see what differentiates us, not what common ground we may have.

Suffice to say, each individual finds in this fandom what they themselves personally seek.  

I've said far too much in this matter.. and again I return to obscurity.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry wolf, but you lost me when you separated furries from humanity.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 28, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> They who seek night within light of day shall find such.  Likewise, they who seek light in darkness shall also.
> 
> Point being, what those who seek to find within the fandom they shall always find.  Always will there be those who wish to give what is sought.
> 
> ...


Well stated.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Sorry wolf, but you lost me when you separated furries from humanity.




Who says I have?  What was stated meant that humanity (furries included) seek never to reach common ground.  Instead, we seek that which makes us different from those around us.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Who says I have?


My bad, I'm use to seeing someone say "Sad as it be, humanity strives to see what differentiates us", and then immediately argue that Furry =/= Human.

This:


> What was stated meant that humanity (furries included) seek never to reach common ground.  Instead, we seek that which makes us different from those around us.


Clears it up a lot more.


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> So, the proper responses to that were only:
> 1)  Point him back in the direction of his own hobby / choice, countering nothing.
> 2)  Prove them wrong (which, with most of the common allegations I hear about the fandom, aren't exactly easy to disprove).
> 3)  Tell them to shut up and hope they actually take your request?
> ...



Steering the offender away is _not _surrendering to apathy.  It's a polite way of telling him to get lost and not cause trouble.  An apathetic response would be continuing to sit there and pretending that no one was at your elbow and persisting in making snide remarks.



Attaman said:


> three is just going to cause more trouble and not fix anything,



If it gets to this stage, then it's very likely a situation that couldn't be avoided anyway.  The offender wants to cause trouble and make you uncomfortable, and wants to provoke you.  So unless you can somehow disarm the situation, you may have no choice.  You're not going to resolve it by being passive-aggressive; you'll need to be confrontational and get him to back down.



Attaman said:


> and two is only applicable if they're insulting the fandom / hobby in false manners.



Yes.



Attaman said:


> This is starting to tread into "Hobby pride!" territory, whether you intend it to or not.  I, personally, don't take pride in my hobbies.  What good is collecting little green models going to do for me in my future, or to apply it to the furry fandom what is an interest in anthropomorphic animals going to do to help me succeed in life?



If you don't have any pride in them, in either the making of them or in the collecting of them, then what good are they?  You may as well sell them off on eBay and be done with them, and go on to something else in your life.

As to whether or not they will help you succeed in your life, well, who knows?  A great many hobbyists who come up through fandoms do go on to professionals as a result of their fannish interests.  Many SF and Fantasy writers came up through the fandoms.  Filmmakers and game makers began their crafts as hobbies.  There are a lot of furry artists from past years who are now working as professional artists and animators, some of whom are still active in the fandom.  And collections can gain value over the years, and no one knows what is going to bring in a fortune twenty years from now.

It may or may not happen to you specifically, but it _does _happen.



Attaman said:


> Going back on an example, some people here seem to be like "Live and let live" when it came to a Furry Party with obvious groping, flirting, "scritching", and so on.  They argued that if you didn't like it, you shouldn't go to the party.  Great.  Now, tell me this:  If the same people watched a Furry special on TV, which showed furries in a party _doing the exact same thing_, do you really think that they'd come back on here and say "I don't see the problem with any of this?"  Or, honestly, do you feel their response would be "We aren't all like this!  That show's a horrible misrepresentation of the fandom!  It shows us as sex-obsessed freaks!"



I can't speak for what these particular individuals might or might not say, but it _is _a misrepresentation, as only a certain percentage involve in this kind of behavior, and not the entire fandom.  Not even a large portion of it.

Looking back at the original context that you're replying to, I'm a bit vague on your overall point here, though.  If the special is already filmed and broadcast, then the damage is done and it's too late to circumvent it.  All that's left _is _damage control, and that includes conventions trying to ride herd on any filming done on the convention grounds.  But there's no way to prevent individuals from making such asses of themselves otherwise.



Attaman said:


> I both want and don't want to give you this.  On one hand, the "Furry Army" dude on Youtube who was an epic troll getting money for his "Army" pretty much had a lot of the fandom by its nose.  On the other hand, there are people on Youtube who are _blatantly obvious_ bad news, and yet are condoned if not mass-supported regardless because of the "Judge not lest ye be judged (on your own fetishes)" policy of the fandom.



Could be that not as many as you think even know about it.  I sure don't have any idea what you're referring to -- it's all news to me.



Attaman said:


> Hasn't it been shown via surveys that the majority of the male population of the fandom is either bi-curious, bisexual, or down-right homosexual?  It might not be a true thing, but I don't think anyone's called all of the forum gay before (unless you take Furfag to literally mean all furries are gay, in which case Britfag means all Brits are gay too).



There was an incident long before you came around, back in the pre-Internet days when we all still used BBS boards, where one individual did just that: proclaim that Furry Fandom was indeed a Gay Fandom and that everyone in it was gay, and cross-posted his declaration to a number of non-furry Gay Rights newsboards.  Which was a shock to those of us who _weren't_ gay.  To complicate matters, the people running the original furry convention, Confurence, ran ads in several Gay news outlets that invited any and all to come and join the party.  As a result, the convention grew unexpectedly large in numbers as a lot of clueless gays showed up, not really knowing or understanding what 'furry' even was, thinking it just to be a big party.  And the furry attendees, for the most part, had no idea what was going on or why there were so many new, bemused attendees all of a sudden.  From these two incidents arose the myth that Furry = Gay and it took a long time to dislodge that belief even a little.

There _are _a lot of gay members, many of them in high standing.  But Furry Fandom is _not specifically _a Gay-oriented fandom.



Attaman said:


> Which is a complete misrepresentation of the fandom.  I mean, it's not like FA is about 25% mature-tagged submissions, use to only be searchable through a menu that had fetishes as its main search tags, and there's sites named after the furry slang for sex that repeatably publish stories ranging from general "yiff" to absurd far-field fetishes.  I mean, that's just crazy talk.  Next there's going to be claims that there's multiple furry image boards chock full of Furry Porn of assorted fetishes, and that Eka's Portal has a furry presence on it.



I suspect there is a great deal of sarcasm in your statement.

Yes, there is a lot of sexual works in furry fandom now.  This is the result of the inability to keep the fandom on track for reasons I mentioned in a previous post.  And as new folks come in, they see what's being done and come away with the mistaken assumption that this is what the fandom is about and proceed to do the same thing.

Nevertheless, it is _not _what the fandom is about.



Attaman said:


> Debatably (and I'm going to cut this one here, before any of the defenders rush in), Cub Porn is illegal.



While I'm _loathe _to defend cub porn in _any _manner whatsoever, I'm going to have to ask you to point me to a law that _specifically _states this.  Any pedophilia law that I'm aware of relates only to actual photography and not to drawings of adolescent anthropomorphs.

And I'll add that there is a blowback to the whole cub porn thing going on right now.  At least two furry conventions have banned their presence, as has, I believe, FA.



Attaman said:


> There were PSA's about how playing D&D would recruit you into the arms of the devil and drastically increase the chances of you committing suicide.  They have less baggage, but have been slapped with a great deal worse than the fandom can ever hope to be.



And most of that was a good thirty years or more ago.  Since that time, it has become an industry and capable of withstanding some small abuse from the few hard-core corners left.  Furry Fandom, despite its longevity (some twenty-odd years now), hasn't yet attained that size or that kind of status.



Attaman said:


> And, for the most part, it's only the former who does the later (slap back).  The later did speak up for itself, but it did so civilly.  It didn't make gigantic baw-fests and circle jerks, it didn't turn a passing comment about dice rolling into a reason to label the human race as corrupt before trying to argue that it was really a level 13 Elf Paladin, and so on.  It shrugged it off.



Now you're being melodramatic again.  No one said that fighting back couldn't be done civilly if possible.  Being civil, however, doesn't mean bending over to take it in the ass.  Compared to Furry Fandom, D&D has historically had it easy (relatively speaking) because it made its climb to acceptability and respectability in the years before the Internet came along and made drive-by sniping and casual bs on a worldwide basis so easy.  If someone gave a D&Der a hard time, it would either be on a personal face-to-face basis, or it would be through a large nationwide news outlet.  (Or through a Church Group.)  Today, anyone can be attacked _en masse _at a heartbeat through an online connection, and the results of those attacks are more immediate and longer lasting.



Attaman said:


> Yes.  By the same logic, if they're a humane hunter, then no-one can give them shit.  They can have a deer and bear kill-tally that has their gun more white than gunmetal, and no-one can say anything to them because it's legal, they're hunting humanely, and they enjoy it.



...I'm really not grasping a point here, or seeing the relevancy...



Attaman said:


> The melodramatic bit was on purpose.  And probably because no hobby / interest is perfect, and if you can't stand someone pointing out any flaws in it then that's a sign of incredibly thin skin.



We're not talking about someone pointing out flaws though.  God only knows that I've done my share of that!  I'm talking about constant harassment or persistent misinformation, which is another matter entirely.


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> WillowWulf said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. By the same logic, if they're a humane hunter, then no-one can give them shit. They can have a deer and bear kill-tally that has their gun more white than gunmetal, and no-one can say anything to them because it's legal, they're hunting humanely, and they enjoy it.
> ...



Wait -- maybe I do see what you're saying.

In which case, yes.  They are entitled to go about their business without harassment.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> Good.  Give him one.  What you give him may not be the reaction he expected.


They expect a reaction regardless...



> See the above: fighting back does _not _mean _only _through physical force.


Anyone can tell me that...but then again, I already knew that...




> Ignoring _is _accepting the abuse.  Which is why the best defense is to _not _accept and to push back.


Ever been told to pick and choose your battles...




> If I was worried about being laughed out the door, I would have quit the fandom twenty years ago.  I can take the heat and I can give it back, and have been doing so for a long, long time now.


Sometimes the best defense is to just run away or ignore it...doesn't mean you can't take abuse, it means you've got enough sense to _not_ fight back


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> Wait -- maybe I do see what you're saying.
> 
> In which case, yes.  They are entitled to go about their business without harassment.


I don't remember saying that..ever...


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They expect a reaction regardless...



Then they shouldn't be disappointed.



WillowWulf said:


> Ever been told to pick and choose your battles...



Yes.  And this _is _one I _would _pick.



WillowWulf said:


> Sometimes the best defense is to just run away or ignore it...doesn't mean you can't take abuse, it means you've got enough sense to _not_ fight back



The only time it would be sensible not to fight back is if you were seriously outnumbered.  In which case, you retreat and look for support to back you up.  Otherwise, in matters like this, you don't back off.  You dig in and hold your ground.


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't remember saying that..ever...



Gah!

My apologies.  I attributed the quote to the wrong person; it was supposed to be to Attaman.

My error; sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

Finally got my account back up. Yay.
Can I get a _"Whaaaat?"_
_*cricket chirp*_

_..._But anyway...
I think a number of factors contribute here. 
General misconceptions arising due to poor media representation, the occassional furry that behaves in a way that makes other furries look bad...
There are probably alot more reasons, but I won't bother since they've probably already been mentioned.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> Could be that not as many as you think even know about it.  I sure don't have any idea what you're referring to -- it's all news to me.


  Paxil referred to them a while back.  One was a dude who, even a lot of this forums members thought, was "legitimately" building a Furry Army to fight the trolls (something that has been done before, such as Furry Ops).  He received several monetary donations and everything from people, and was growing up a fanbase / "army".  He then pretty much went "Haha, got you suckers!", threw off the act, and gloated about how not only did he deceive Furs, but did so to the point that people were willing to actually _help_ him in his goals. 



cpam said:


> There _are _a lot of gay members, many of them in high standing.  But Furry Fandom is _not specifically _a Gay-oriented fandom.


  It is, however, one of the most commonly appreciated aspects of the fandom on many forums and art sites.  Take a look at FA's most popular and heavily hit artist, for instance.



cpam said:


> I suspect there is a great deal of sarcasm in your statement.
> 
> Yes, there is a lot of sexual works in furry fandom now.  This is the result of the inability to keep the fandom on track for reasons I mentioned in a previous post.  And as new folks come in, they see what's being done and come away with the mistaken assumption that this is what the fandom is about and proceed to do the same thing.
> 
> Nevertheless, it is _not _what the fandom is about.


  It may not have been what the fandom _was_ about, but it's pretty much what it's become now.  It's hard to find a legitimate site, without an iron-fisted rule enforcing such, that both focuses on furries and doesn't have at least a significant implication of sexual matters.  Whether this is better or worse than many Sci-Fi fandoms that have significant implications of violence and battle remains to be seen, but to deny that the fandom has had porn and mature works made integral to its current survival is akin to saying that dice are unimportant to D&D's survival. Yeah, you can probably remove the dice and survive with computer programs, but you're gutting out a lot of players and the fluff to the game.



cpam said:


> While I'm _loathe _to defend cub porn in _any _manner whatsoever, I'm going to have to ask you to point me to a law that _specifically _states this.


Person's name escapes me, was arrested for having a shit-ton of porn in his possession that he imported from overseas.  It is not _specifically_ stated, but is _extremely_ heavily implied.  Hence why for about a month there was an uproar on the forums about cub topics.  It essentially ended with one side going "It's going to drag down the fandom," with the other going "It shouldn't be illegal!"  Should / shouldn't, and what actually _is_, are entirely different matters. 



cpam said:


> Any pedophilia law that I'm aware of relates only to actual photography and not to drawings of adolescent anthropomorphs.


  Actual photography is no longer a concern, the guy I refer to above was busted for Lolicon of the drawn sort.



cpam said:


> And I'll add that there is a blowback to the whole cub porn thing going on right now.  At least two furry conventions have banned their presence, as has, I believe, FA.


  If it has been banned, I didn't notice it.  I know FA banned lolicon, but I didn't hear jack about cub's banning.



cpam said:


> And most of that was a good thirty years or more ago.


  And yet, at the time, it wasn't much more popular than the Furry Fandom is today.  



cpam said:


> Now you're being melodramatic again.  No one said that fighting back couldn't be done civilly if possible.


Your proposals for defending yourself were redirection, proving the opponents wrong, and telling them to shut up.

The first only delays the problem.  The second - while it diffuses the big arguments - leaves all the smaller ones intact which drowns the Furry Fandom in several hundred smaller jabs instead of a few decisive big ones.  The third is about as civil as the current political debates in the US are.



cpam said:


> Compared to Furry Fandom, D&D has historically had it easy (relatively speaking)


  ... Joke, please tell me this is one.  Please.

I mean, I don't recall anything the Furry Fandom's gone through even coming close to comparing to this.  These also are pretty much worse than the encounters the average Furry has had to deal with.



cpam said:


> If someone gave a D&Der a hard time, it would either be on a personal face-to-face basis, or it would be through a large nationwide news outlet.  (Or through a Church Group.)


Yes, and this is _easier_ than the fandom?  



cpam said:


> Today, anyone can be attacked _en masse _at a heartbeat through an online connection, and the results of those attacks are more immediate and longer lasting.


  National news coverage?  Multiple published books?  Church controversies?  Bah, they all pale next to the horror of "Lol we troll u".



cpam said:


> I'm talking about constant harassment or persistent misinformation, which is another matter entirely.


  But you just said mass-publicized misinformation and personal, face-to-face harassment is not as bad as the horrors of online mockery.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

^ Woah. That looming tower of text is giving me a bad vibe.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> ^ Woah. That looming tower of text is giving me a bad vibe.



And I skipped / cut out / conceded / whatever combination of the words you want to take a portion of his post. There could be more.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> And I skipped / cut out / conceded / whatever combination of the words you want to take a portion of his post. There could be more.


 
And that's why I'm afraid to get caught in a debate here. Too much to read...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 28, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> And that's why I'm afraid to get caught in a debate here. Too much to read...


People on the internet say things like this all the time, how are you guys even able to read books?


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Paxil referred to them a while back.  One was a dude who, even a lot of this forums members thought, was "legitimately" building a Furry Army to fight the trolls (something that has been done before, such as Furry Ops).  He received several monetary donations and everything from people, and was growing up a fanbase / "army".  He then pretty much went "Haha, got you suckers!", threw off the act, and gloated about how not only did he deceive Furs, but did so to the point that people were willing to actually _help_ him in his goals.


...Why do I get the feeling that I know who this is...


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> People on the internet say things like this all the time, how are you guys even able to read books?


 
Books have plots, and usually tell a story I'm mildly interested in.
Intenet discussions can be fun for me, if kept short and simple. If not, I typically don't bother.
That's just my preference.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> wordswordswords



are you fucking dumb? where are we getting persecuted or treated with intolerance?



wolfrunner7 said:


> They who seek night within light of day shall find such.  Likewise, they who seek light in darkness shall also.
> 
> Point being, what those who seek to find within the fandom they shall always find.  Always will there be those who wish to give what is sought.
> 
> ...



*sips coffee, snaps fingers* deep bro.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> are you fucking dumb? where are we getting persecuted or treated with intolerance?



On FAF.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> On FAF.



...i'm not seein' a big deal.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman got this, too bad Trp isnt here to provide some Flanking along with Zeke on this topic right now


HarleyParanoia said:


> ...i'm not seein' a big deal.


cause we arent all Hugboxing, its wrong to smack a fur for openly saying they are a zoophile


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Attaman got this, too bad Trp isnt here to provide some Flanking along with Zeke on this topic right now
> 
> cause we arent all Hugboxing, its wrong to smack a fur for openly saying they are a zoophile


but is it wrong to smack a furry for being a complete retard?
If so, I should be ashamed.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Attaman got this, too bad Trp isnt here to provide some Flanking along with Zeke on this topic right now
> 
> cause we arent all Hugboxing, its wrong to smack a fur for openly saying they are a zoophile


You mean we can't smack 'em for that D:


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You mean we can't smack 'em for that D:


oh gawd no, do you know what they been humping, ya better off standing at a distance poking em with a stick


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> oh gawd no, do you know what they been humping, ya better off standing at a distance poking em with a stick


...can I shoot 'em?


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 28, 2010)

there is no blame, it's an a-typical thing. People misunderstand something, and replace curiosity and confusion with hate and or disgust.

such is the way of the world <3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Damn cpam is a fucking idiot. Or a troll. Hopefully a troll so I can rest easy thinking someone that stupid doesn't exist.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damn cpam is a fucking idiot. Or a troll. Hopefully a troll so I can rest easy thinking someone that stupid doesn't exist.


Don't we all. :/


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damn cpam is a fucking idiot. Or a troll. Hopefully a troll so I can rest easy thinking someone that stupid doesn't exist.


Can't he be failtroll...then he'll be an idiot and troll...


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 28, 2010)

*Q: What and who is responsible for all the bad publicity in the fandom?
A: furries
*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> *Q: What and who is responsible for all the bad publicity in the fandom?
> A: furries
> *


NUH UH MAN IT'S THEM EVIL TROLLS THEY'RE OUT TO GET US FURRY PRIDE MAN!


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NUH UH MAN IT'S THEM EVIL TROLLS THEY'RE OUT TO GET US FURRY PRIDE MAN!


That's like blaming white people for why the black community has such a bad rep.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> That's like blaming white people for why the black community has such a bad rep.


Dude don't open that can o' worms. I don't want to hear furry opinions on real world issues if they think the fandom is a persecuted group.


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> That's like blaming white people for why the black community has such a bad rep.



Oh boy...

Inb4 floodgates of argumentative hell.

Edit
It appears I wasn't fast enough. for what it's worth I agree with H&K.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> That's like blaming white people for why the black community has such a bad rep.


My burning hispanic blood is calling for a fa drama bomb :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> My burning hispanic blood is calling for a fa drama bomb :V


Hispanic? I have Cherokee blood in me... 


... but I'm mostly German :V


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Attaman said:
> 
> 
> > [Fetal position]Janeway porn... so cold...[/Fetal position]
> ...



Janeway's face was frozen like this when she googled that.



Dahguns said:


> *Q: What and who is responsible for all the bad publicity in the fandom?
> A: furries
> *



Seriously, I like this answer.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 28, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> *Q: What and who is responsible for all the bad publicity in the fandom?
> A: furries
> *



Thank you.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

NUH UH GUIZ ITS NOT TEH FURRIEZ ITZ TEH EVAL TROLLZ FURRIEZ ARE TEH KEWLIZT U SHUD ALL HAS FURRY PRIDE!

FURRY PRIDE FOR EVERYONEZ!


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NUH UH GUIZ ITS NOT TEH FURRIEZ ITZ TEH EVAL TROLLZ FURRIEZ ARE TEH KEWLIZT U SHUD ALL HAS FURRY PRIDE!
> 
> FURRY PRIDE FOR EVERYONEZ!



You just made my eyes bleed a little.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NUH UH GUIZ ITS NOT TEH FURRIEZ ITZ TEH EVAL TROLLZ FURRIEZ ARE TEH KEWLIZT U SHUD ALL HAS FURRY PRIDE!
> 
> FURRY PRIDE FOR EVERYONEZ!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


>


XD
I agree.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


>


Ya know, I never really liked warhammer much, but I still lol'd.

Can you imagine if someone said that and was serious? Oh wait that's what cpam and other posters here do.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude don't open that can o' worms. I don't want to hear furry opinions on real world issues if they think the fandom is a persecuted group.


I just love causing drama =3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 28, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> I just love causing drama =3


 drama is for myspace.  GTFO


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> drama is for myspace.  GTFO


LOL this is the furry fandom


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> drama is for myspace.  GTFO


The furry fandom has so much drama in it that a 12 year old myspace kid would be in over his head.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 28, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> LOL this is the furry fandom


 This is blasphemy! This is madness!


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This is blasphemy! This is madness!


madness?.....


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This is blasphemy! This is madness!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


>


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Paxil referred to them a while back.  One was a dude who, even a lot of this forums members thought, was "legitimately" building a Furry Army to fight the trolls (something that has been done before, such as Furry Ops).  He received several monetary donations and everything from people, and was growing up a fanbase / "army".  He then pretty much went "Haha, got you suckers!", threw off the act, and gloated about how not only did he deceive Furs, but did so to the point that people were willing to actually _help_ him in his goals.



Like I said, all news to me.  Not something I've come across or even heard of until now.

Sounds very much like someone _everyone _should have come down on.



Attaman said:


> It is, however, one of the most commonly appreciated aspects of the fandom on many forums and art sites.  Take a look at FA's most popular and heavily hit artist, for instance.



I'm aware.  But the presence of gays in the fandom does not mean that it is now or ever was a predominantly _gay _fandom as the individual I mentioned tried to claim it was.  It is, rather, a fandom that _includes _gays within its number.



Attaman said:


> It may not have been what the fandom _was_ about, but it's pretty much what it's become now.  It's hard to find a legitimate site, without an iron-fisted rule enforcing such, that both focuses on furries and doesn't have at least a significant implication of sexual matters.  Whether this is better or worse than many Sci-Fi fandoms that have significant implications of violence and battle remains to be seen, but to deny that the fandom has had porn and mature works made integral to its current survival is akin to saying that dice are unimportant to D&D's survival. Yeah, you can probably remove the dice and survive with computer programs, but you're gutting out a lot of players and the fluff to the game.



I'm not denying that the fandom has ever had sex or mature material -- the joke of buying a naked bunny dates back to the beginning of the fandom.  And the lack of any serious attempts to rein in questionable content with any form of guidelines is one of the constant faults of most online archives (and this extends beyond furry fandom), exacerbating the problems.  But even given the proliferation, it does not alter what the core interests of the fandom are: anthropomorphic works.



Attaman said:


> Person's name escapes me, was arrested for having a shit-ton of porn in his possession that he imported from overseas.  It is not _specifically_ stated, but is _extremely_ heavily implied.  Hence why for about a month there was an uproar on the forums about cub topics.  It essentially ended with one side going "It's going to drag down the fandom," with the other going "It shouldn't be illegal!"  Should / shouldn't, and what actually _is_, are entirely different matters.



The only case I'm aware of concerned a well-known furry artist who was arrested for outright child porn.  Not cub porn.



Attaman said:


> Actual photography is no longer a concern, the guy I refer to above was busted for Lolicon of the drawn sort.



You're going to have to provide links on that one.  So far as I know, photogrphs and live videos are still the only requirement for arrest and conviction.  This is the account I'm speaking of, and it involved him having a hundred videos and fourteen images of child porn.  Cub porn never even comes into it.



Attaman said:


> If it has been banned, I didn't notice it.  I know FA banned lolicon, but I didn't hear jack about cub's banning.



I may be mistaken about FA, which is why I temporized on it.  I thought it was so, but maybe it's not; maybe I was thinking of the lolliporn ban and got confused.  Could be a matter of time though.



Attaman said:


> And yet, at the time, it (D&D) wasn't much more popular than the Furry Fandom is today.



True.  My point was that it's had longer to become popular, has grown larger faster than furry, had less baggage to contend with, and relatively slower channels of mass communication to either aid or hinder it.



Attaman said:


> Your proposals for defending yourself were redirection, proving the opponents wrong, and telling them to shut up.
> 
> The first only delays the problem.  The second - while it diffuses the big arguments - leaves all the smaller ones intact which drowns the Furry Fandom in several hundred smaller jabs instead of a few decisive big ones.  The third is about as civil as the current political debates in the US are.



Already addressed these.



Attaman said:


> ... Joke, please tell me this is one.  Please.
> 
> I mean, I don't recall anything the Furry Fandom's gone through even coming close to comparing to this.  These also are pretty much worse than the encounters the average Furry has had to deal with.



I'm well aware of these.  D&D had a few big dust-ups that hit it hard.  But while they were big, they were few; the controversies were smoothed over -- who really gives any of the Satanist claims any serious consideration today, except for maybe some fundamentalist congregations? -- and was supported very largely by its own community: the gamers.

Furry hasn't had any dust-ups of the same size --yet! -- but any controversy that does rise sets off the entire community, and, given the higher ratio of possible exposure through TV and Internet these days, can be more volatile.  Which is why I said that D&Ders had it _relatively_ easier.



Attaman said:


> But you just said mass-publicized misinformation and personal, face-to-face harassment is not as bad as the horrors of online mockery.



I don't believe that I've said that at all.  My quote that you're referring to here was pointing out the difference between pointing out flaws and harassment.  Telling someone that the fandom could use a few less naked bunnies is pointing out a flaw; telling him that he and his friends are faggots because they are furries is a harassment.  And a slander.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> Like I said, all news to me.  Not something I've come across or even heard of until now.
> 
> Sounds very much like someone _everyone _should have come down on.
> 
> ...


lolwhut now?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> Like I said, all news to me. Not something I've come across or even heard of until now.
> 
> Sounds very much like someone _everyone _should have come down on.
> 
> ...


tl;dr


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> *Q: What and who is responsible for all the bad publicity in the fandom?
> A: furries
> *



You know, the ironic thing is that there _is _a great deal of truth in this.  The problem is that it isn't _all _of the furries who are responsible for it, but the few who feel the need to go out and get on reality shows and get interviewed for some sex magazine and try to present themselves as being representative of all of the rest of us.  And then it snowballs from there.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> You know, the ironic thing is that there _is _a great deal of truth in this.  The problem is that it isn't _all _of the furries who are responsible for it, but the few who feel the need to go out and get on reality shows and get interviewed for some sex magazine and try to present themselves as being representative of all of the rest of us.  And then it snowballs from there.


wtf is this??


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> Like I said, all news to me.  Not something I've come across or even heard of until now.
> 
> Sounds very much like someone _everyone _should have come down on.
> 
> ...


YOU ARE WRONG STOP POSTING


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU ARE WRONG STOP POSTING



If I am wrong, you will have to prove it.

And this is an open forum.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> If I am wrong, you will have to prove it.
> 
> And this is an open forum.


NOT ANYMORE GET OUT


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Do people really think that if furries somehow went on TV & tryed to make themselves looks as prim & proper as we possibly could be while still being furry that people would just accept it & go "oh theres nothing weird about that"

NOOOOOOO

I don't really understand how people don't have some kind of kink related to furryness, so I'm not going to go there but theres a reason why we don't talk about our kinks in public or even to your friends often because it just makes it that much more fun.....

Besides only 1 in 40 people shares 1 Fetish with you, & most people have quite a few.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> You're going to have to provide links on that one.  So far as I know, photogrphs and live videos are still the only requirement for arrest and conviction.  This is the account I'm speaking of, and it involved him having a hundred videos and fourteen images of child porn.  Cub porn never even comes into it.


 Christopher Handley case, six month sentencing found here and on other sites.

I shall remind you that no actual, non-drawn pornography was found in his collection relating to minors.



cpam said:


> who really gives any of the Satanist claims any serious consideration today, except for maybe some fundamentalist congregations?


  Well, as an example, some 20%+ of a test group felt Obama to be the AntiChrist.  So Fire and Brimstone people still have at least some audience listening to them (I swear to mod, if any of you feths turn this into an Obama debate I shall report your posts with the fury of a thousand nerdy adolescents).



cpam said:


> Furry hasn't had any dust-ups of the same size --yet! -- but any controversy that does rise sets off the entire community, and, given the higher ratio of possible exposure through TV and Internet these days, can be more volatile.  Which is why I said that D&Ders had it _relatively_ easier.


  Perhaps the reason it was worse for the Furry community and not the D&D community was not because they were suffering more, but because they're inflating the drama much more than it should be?  I mean, I can understand the "relatively" bit if it's "relative to the amount of debate within the D&D fandom over the controversy", but in regard to the ordeals faced proper D&D has a pretty clear-cut advantage over Furry over flak its faced.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NOT ANYMORE GET OUT


You might wanna do what Mr. H&K says....your words make him mad...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 28, 2010)

Wolfie Darkfang.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Do people really think that if furries somehow went on TV & tryed to make themselves looks as prim & proper as we possibly could be while still being furry that people would just accept it & go "oh theres nothing weird about that"
> 
> NOOOOOOO
> 
> ...



FURRY IS NOT A FETISH

IT IS A FANDOM

I MUST TYPE IN ALL CAPS MORE TO GET THE POINT ACROSS


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

w/e man I think its hot.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> w/e man I think its hot.


And that is why you fail.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Failgasam.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> w/e man I think its hot.


I don't fully understand the fetish part...seems kinda gross if you ask me...
RP and porn are two totally different stories, but the fursuit part eludes me...


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Do people really think that if furries somehow went on TV & tryed to make themselves looks as prim & proper as we possibly could be while still being furry that people would just accept it & go "oh theres nothing weird about that"



Be worth a try.  Be nice to be able to promote some balance after all of the 'strange sex' angles that get aired.  Problem is that TV usually wants something visual, which is why they generally gravitate towards the more visually eccentric.  If only they would just stop when they get to the fursuits...



Foxy_Boy said:


> I don't really understand how people don't have some kind of kink related to furryness, so I'm not going to go there but theres a reason why we don't talk about our kinks in public or even to your friends often because it just makes it that much more fun.....



'Kinks' was never why it all started, and certainly had nothing to do with why I got involved.  I got into it for the stories and the comics.  The weird stuff showed up in the fandom later.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Failgasam.


I heard gasm, who called?! :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Failgasam.


wanna yiff?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff?


 yes.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff?


....Lol your joking right?

Right?


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff?


Nein


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ....Lol your joking right?
> 
> Right?


Nope


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope


...I..I'm too tired ~_~


----------



## Usarise (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope


 where we doing this? :3
AIM? skype or PM? ...or steam? :3


----------



## Tommy (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ...I..I'm too tired ~_~



Nice cover.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ...I..I'm too tired ~_~


 
You realize that's all the more incentive for him, right?
Admitting you're too tired [to physically resist] may not have been the smartest option...


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

*stopped paying attention*


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ...I..I'm too tired ~_~


I have a headache works sometimes too.
But there is no defense against H&K.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *stopped paying attention*


 you cant look away.... its like a trainwreck!


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Christopher Handley case, six month sentencing found here and on other sites.
> 
> I shall remind you that no actual, non-drawn pornography was found in his collection relating to minors.



Ah!  The Handley case!  I apologize; I _have _heard about this one.  For some reason I'd thought you were speaking of a case involving a furry artist.

Yeah, that was an unusual situation, and certainly the defense didn't believe there was a case to be made.  If I remember correctly -- and I can't seem to find anything to support it, so maybe I don't -- I _think _the main reason they lost the case was because Handley agreed to plea guilty, so they never got to challenge the charge.  And because of that, it's now a legal precedent.

But as yet, this has nothing to do with cub porn.  A prosecutor will still have a tough time arguing whether an adolescent 'morph having incestual sex is child pornography, whether it be drawn or not.  Not that it _couldn't _happen, just that it will be tougher to prove in court.  And until they successfully argue a case with cub porn, they'll rely on ordinary child porn for their convictions.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ...I..I'm too tired ~_~


No you're not. Don't lie to yourself because you're nervous. You know you want me.


----------



## cpam (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FURRY IS NOT A FETISH
> 
> IT IS A FANDOM



I agree.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you cant look away.... its like a trainwreck!


*yawns*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No you're not. Don't lie to yourself because you're nervous. You know you want me.


....Shut up & kiss me :3c


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff?


Perhaps, if you don't do what you did last time. :V


----------



## Seriman (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ...I..I'm too tired ~_~


 offtopic - Hey nice avi. I remember him... Chase from hardblush.com... ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *yawns*


 willow do we need to liven this place up? :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ....Shut up & kiss me :3c


Wanna take this to PMs baby?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Perhaps, if you don't do what you did last time. :V


Maybe. I donno


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

cpam said:


> If I am wrong, you will have to prove it.
> 
> And this is an open forum.



YOU IGNORE WHAT I SAY FAGGOT.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Seriman said:


> offtopic - Hey nice avi. I remember him... Chase from hardblush.com... ^_^


What the hell is a chase from hardblush.com, or do I even _want_ to know?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell is a chase from hardblush.com, or do I even _want_ to know?



hardblush is professionally drawn furry porn, mostly by jijix/aerfox. also, i actually will yiff you. new aim, go see it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hardblush is *professionally drawn furry porn*, mostly by jijix/aerfox. also, i actually will yiff you. new aim, go see it.


WHHHHY!!?!?!?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHHHHY!!?!?!?



it's hot stuff :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's hot stuff :V


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



it IS dude :V look at jijix's art.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it IS dude :V look at jijix's art.


LINK


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> LINK



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jijix <3 it


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

NO THANK YOU


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO THANK YOU



you should check this then.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you should check this then.


DICKBUTT


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO THANK YOU


WHY NOOOOOT? :V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i blame the liberal media!



Me too.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 28, 2010)

I blame the furry that spoke on 1000 ways to die.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I blame the furry that spoke on 1000 ways to die.


wtf you talkin' 'bout that guy was awesome XD


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Me too.



don't encourage that closet cocksmoker.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 28, 2010)

I blame CSI :'D

orrr.......tyra banks


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> I blame CSI :'D
> 
> orrr.......tyra banks



FERRET HOUND?! AWESOME.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I blame the furry that spoke on 1000 ways to die.





WillowWulf said:


> wtf you talkin' 'bout that guy was awesome XD



Pretty sure that guy was an actor.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pretty sure that guy was an actor.



wtf dude it was totally real and filmed on the spot duh


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> wtf dude it was totally real and filmed on the spot duh



Oh, sorry, I forgot. The guy in the Pooh suit that is well-lit and standing straight as the camera pans was there and filmed on the spot too! What a revelation!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 29, 2010)

I blame all the other furries.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 29, 2010)

me. 

/thread


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> me.
> 
> /thread



*sigh* Like Cirno-

You're late.

I already did this.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *sigh* Like Cirno-
> 
> You're late.
> 
> I already did this.



I already know this.

why do you have to always point out the obvious?

I dont fucking care.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I already know this.
> 
> why do you have to always point out the obvious?
> 
> I dont fucking care.



Because most people don't see the obvious.

Your apathy gives me hope for the future.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Because most people don't see the obvious.
> 
> Your apathy gives me hope for the future.



africa has aids.

lol.

meat plants.

lol.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 29, 2010)

cpam said:


> Ah!  The Handley case!  I apologize; I _have _heard about this one.  For some reason I'd thought you were speaking of a case involving a furry artist.
> 
> Yeah, that was an unusual situation, and certainly the defense didn't believe there was a case to be made.  If I remember correctly -- and I can't seem to find anything to support it, so maybe I don't -- I _think _the main reason they lost the case was because Handley agreed to plea guilty, so they never got to challenge the charge.  And because of that, it's now a legal precedent.
> 
> But as yet, this has nothing to do with cub porn.  A prosecutor will still have a tough time arguing whether an adolescent 'morph having incestual sex is child pornography, whether it be drawn or not.  Not that it _couldn't _happen, just that it will be tougher to prove in court.  And until they successfully argue a case with cub porn, they'll rely on ordinary child porn for their convictions.



One of the manga's he got busted for was a cub porn book. Japanese but still cub porn.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> One of the manga's he got busted for was a cub porn book. Japanese but still cub porn.


DON'T JUDGE HIM IT'S NORMAL :V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 29, 2010)

Blame can be placed on both sides. Furry and non furrys.
Not saying all furrys but some do brag more than they should. 

Sadely the media and other shows only show one part. Showing very little or nothing about other parts. No matter if the bad parts are only of the small minority.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 29, 2010)

I blame fur suits and those who crave the attention of media and others they don't even know. Furs who have to go out in public in everyday life in their fursuit so they can get attention and make us all look bad when they do something inappropriate in the public. 

Just one of many reasons i could state but Fursuits are the most public and attention seekers.


----------



## LycanBlade (Mar 29, 2010)

(if this argument has been made already im sorry but i dont feel like reading 26 pages of txt right now)

See everyone just has to learn to deal with it, no matter what group you are a part of, if it not the immediate norm for your area (in my case a hollister loving-gangsta wannabe...eeww) you will be steriotyped and mocked. there is nothing anyone can do about it, and no one really to blame other then society in general.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 29, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Blame can be placed on both sides. Furry and non furrys.
> Not saying all furrys but some do brag more than they should.
> 
> Sadely the media and other shows only show one part. Showing very little or nothing about other parts. No matter if the bad parts are only of the small minority.


This ^


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

I am the reason everyone hates furries.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am the reason everyone hates furries.



you must die :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am the reason everyone hates furries.


No, you are the one who encourages it.


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

...this thread is still going? >__>


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...this thread is still going? >__>


Aye. <_<


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> No, you are the one who encourages it.


Hey I don't encourage it =[


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey I don't encourage it =[


Pfff... XD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Pfff... XD


no srsly


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

I am the reason why I ruin everything I touch.
It makes furries hate me and then I bring the weeaboo community to hate furries. Well no.
Nobody hates furries as nobody hates black people and jewish people. They just don't like them.


----------



## torachi (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Nobody hates furries as nobody hates black people and jewish people. They just don't like them.


 
zionist propaganda


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 29, 2010)

Geezchrist, how am I supposed to catch up on an interesting-sounding thread with *664 posts(!)* that just started *three days* ago?! By the time I get to the end of it, it'll probably hit the thousand mark (and with any luck, 3 or 4 of them will be worth reading...  )


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Geezchrist, how am I supposed to catch up on an interesting-sounding thread with *664 posts(!)* that just started *three days* ago?! By the time I get to the end of it, it'll probably hit the thousand mark (and with any luck, 3 or 4 of them will be worth reading...  )



Better get started.

And by the time you get to the end and want to make a good long reply, it'll be locked :V .


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Better get started.
> 
> And by the time you get to the end and want to make a good long reply, it'll be locked :V .



In that case, just to play it safe I'll blame "CSI" and Vanity Fair magazine right now. (Oh, and MTV's "Sex 2K" as well.)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

torachi said:


> zionist propaganda



Oh murr :3 <3

I LOVE EVERYBODY


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Oh murr :3 <3
> 
> I LOVE EVERYBODY



I sense another hugbox moment coming....lol, cuming XD


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I sense another hugbox moment coming....lol, cuming XD


Oh, you did SO not make that shitty pun right now. *Shakes fist*


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 29, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> In that case, just to play it safe I'll blame "CSI" and Vanity Fair magazine right now. (Oh, and MTV's "Sex 2K" as well.)



Why blame CSI, that was such a funny episode. Blame Vanity Fair.

And I also heard that Entourage did a Furry episode, but I don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I sense another hugbox moment coming....lol, cuming XD



Nope.

THEY HAD IT COMING!
Cuming murr murr :3



Kellie Gator said:


> Oh, you did SO not make that shitty pun right now. *Shakes fist*



what


----------



## Marietta (Mar 29, 2010)

I think it's just because:

Humanoid Animals + Art + Fursuits + Idiots + The Amount of Perverts + The Amount of Perverted Culture + The Amount of Perverts in the Fandom = Weird, which = We're all Freaks.

Simply put, I think most people just don't get it.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I sense another hugbox moment coming....lol, cuming XD



O_O

i totally want that hugbox moment when it cums...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I think it's just because:
> 
> Humanoid Animals + Art + Fursuits + Idiots + The Amount of Perverts + The Amount of Perverted Culture + The Amount of Perverts in the Fandom = Weird, which = We're all Freaks.
> 
> Simply put, I think most people just don't get it.



Most furries are only one part.
Usually idiots and perverts.
All the art ones are stuck in art shacks and never post in the den, off topic and R&R.
Though, if I am freakier than furries what am I?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Though, if I am freakier than furries what am I?



a super kewl dude that likes posting in this forum.


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Though, if I am freakier than furries what am I?


 
The Alpha Fur


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2010)

Furries themselves are responsible for their own bad behavior.
That's right, every furfag that lacks common sense. :V


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> The Alpha Fur



O_O


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> a super kewl dude that likes posting in this forum.







FoxBody said:


> The Alpha Fur




Yeahhh!!!!!! Aoooowww~


Krasl said:


> O_O



YOU ARE MY SEX SLAVE


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> YOU ARE MY SEX SLAVE



do you...want me to bend over master?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> do you...want me to bend over master?



Yes.. Patience young man, patience.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How am I a furry stereotype?


who said that??? this guy is like the exact opposite of a furry sterotype lolol


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 30, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Why blame CSI, that was such a funny episode. Blame Vanity Fair.
> 
> And I also heard that Entourage did a Furry episode, but I don't know if it's true or not.



Completely true:


----------



## Amoranis (Mar 30, 2010)

the blame for all the slander of the fandom can be traced to one source: fox news ;-;

oh ... and that Bulsh!! episode of CSI >.<


----------



## Liam (Mar 30, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i blame the liberal media!





Amoranis said:


> the blame for all the slander of the fandom can be traced to one source: fox news ;-;



If Usarise isn't being sarcastic, we have a problem.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2010)

I think Chewfox most accurately represented the fandom as a whole.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 30, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> the blame for all the slander of the fandom can be traced to one source: fox news ;-;
> 
> oh ... and that Bulsh!! episode of CSI >.<



i wish i could throw you into the sun.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i wish i could throw you into the sun.



And with the new Solar Catapult, you can!

Only thirteen payments of $13.13!


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> the blame for all the slander of the fandom can be traced to one source: fox news ;-;
> 
> oh ... and that Bulsh!! episode of CSI >.<


Fox news?


----------



## Aden (Mar 30, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> oh ... and that Bulsh!! episode of CSI >.<





Amoranis said:


> Bulsh!!



Hello
We actually don't practice middle-school curse editing here


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> Hello
> We actually don't practice middle-school curse editing here



I call bull shit.

Oh, wait...


----------



## Koco (Mar 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> I blame the population of the fandom being  idiots





SugarMental said:


> This.
> 
> Furries are to blame. /thread



Agreed with this. /late


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

I blame that episode of Brainiac where they used too much CO2 on stuff like skateboards, computer chairs, roller-blades and wheelchairs.
It ruined the furry fandom completly.
------

Enough of blaming that CSI episode, it didn't even change the furrry fandom one bit and was one of the most boring CSI episodes.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anybody really like CSI? I mean come on....


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Does anybody really like CSI? I mean come on....



I don't watch it :V .

But then, I rarely watch TV.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Does anybody really like CSI? I mean come on....


Nope.
I feel netural about it as



atrakaj said:


> I don't watch it :V .
> 
> But then, I rarely watch TV.



I don't watch television.

I do not require the need.

As everything in the television is plastic or fiction.

More than half a year, and I want to multiply that by 0 then divide it by 0.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Does anybody really like CSI? I mean come on....



It's ok.

Well, let me rephrase that.  It's less boring than most other TV shows that are out there.

I don't watch TV (at all) so this doesn't say much.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 30, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> We all know the story.  People seem to take a mere fascination with anthropomorphic animals and associate a lot of other groups of individuals, even if we are not a part of those groups.  Many see us in a negative light and do not get their facts straight.
> 
> What is it about our fandom that causes people to stereotype us, whether or not these stereotypes are true?



The stereotypes I have seen are true. Stereotypes usually start from truth. the problem is people take the minority and assume the majority are the same way inclined. 


The media, as with most things will ONLY report  on the negative stuff as that is what they "say" get them their ratings. So when people like trolls and non furrs see the news stories on something negative involving the fandom such as a furry arrested for pedophillia such as Mr panda last year, and then the same people see a few more  bad stories shining a bad light on us, naturally they will start thinking and assuming that is what we all are. 

It doesn't help that some people can be narrow-minded, or just believe everything they see on TV.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 30, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Does anybody really like CSI? I mean come on....


\o
I find it quite interesting, TBH.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 30, 2010)

quayza said:


> The worlds people are lossing brain cells.




I-RON-Y


----------



## Vriska (Mar 30, 2010)

Chewfox.
Good thing she is B&

Oh and Tyra Banks.
I want her to be b& from life.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And with the new Solar Catapult, you can!
> 
> Only thirteen payments of $13.13!



i prefer to use MY BARE FISTS.



Foxy_Boy said:


> Does anybody really like CSI? I mean come on....



i do, fgt.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Chewfox.
> Good thing she is B&
> 
> Oh and Tyra Banks.
> I want her to be b& from life.



How is Chewfox not an accurate portrayal of your average furry?

Not every furry has a fursuit they fuck in but they all want one.

She is fat and socially-inept.

The only thing that sets her apart from you guys is she happens to be in a monogamous relationship.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 30, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Not every furry has a fursuit they fuck in but they all want one.



Actually no, I for one don't want a fursuit of any type.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 30, 2010)

God.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 30, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> God.



Exists.




Or does he? or she....


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Actually no, I for one don't want a fursuit of any type.



There are exceptions to every rule.

You get the point =P

She did a good job accurately portraying the fandom as a whole.

I know this because when I think "furry" I basically get an image of her.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 30, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> God.



Rule 34?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 30, 2010)

Ricky said:


> There are exceptions to every rule.
> 
> You get the point =P
> 
> ...



I would say that if some have a fursuit but don't want sex in it, they must at least fantasize over it.


I think one of the reasons many furries get butt hurt so much about what trolls and the media say about us furries is because they speak some truth about the fandom and some furries don't like the truth.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think one of the reasons many furries get butt hurt so much about what trolls and the media say about us furries is because they speak some truth about the fandom and some furries don't like the truth.



Yes.  She accurately represented furries in so many ways they don't like and don't want to admit.

Again, if Foxxy Love was up there talking about the same shit I don't think Tyra would have been able to knock it as easily (if at all).  Nobody wants to hear of the sexual exploits of some fat ugly bitch.  Replace "furry" with anything else likewise and you'd get the same result.

The only reason furries took it so personally is because *it's true*.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And with the new Solar Catapult, you can!
> 
> Only thirteen payments of $13.13!



You mean this thing?
The Sun Launcher


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 31, 2010)

Furries: we get butthurt when the truth hits us, we get further butthurt for when furs try to fix things.

We point out "We dont like Zoophiles nor support it" and guess what we get, Furs defending Zoophiles cause we should accept them just cause they be furries


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 31, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Furries: we get butthurt when the truth hits us, we get further butthurt for when furs try to fix things.
> 
> We point out "We dont like Zoophiles nor support it" and guess what we get, Furs defending Zoophiles cause we should accept them just cause they be furries



*sigh
THIS

we'd have a better image if furries were not so damn accepting of EVERYTHING
its nice to be laid back and open minded, but some lines need to be drawn


----------



## Ricky (Mar 31, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Furries: we get butthurt when the truth hits us, we get further butthurt for when furs try to fix things.
> 
> We point out "We dont like Zoophiles nor support it" and guess what we get, Furs defending Zoophiles cause we should accept them just cause they be furries



No, I think everyone should stop bitching so much.

There are furries out there that fuck dogs.  So you will bitch about it on the internet, drawing more attraction to it and creating even more bitching from them.  It's this self-perpetuating cycle of bitching and however it is nice to get stuff off your chest once and a while what does it really accomplish?  They are not going anywhere so all it accomplishes is bitching.

I'm not saying I mind this.  It's fun to watch people get so twisted over this shit, it really is but in all reality it doesn't accomplish anything.

The solution is simple.  If you don't want to associate with certain people then don't.  Shut the fuck up.

[yt]oAVoQfoU0dQ[/yt]


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 31, 2010)

Ricky said:


> No, I think everyone should stop bitching so much.
> 
> There are furries out there that fuck dogs.  So you will bitch about it on the internet, drawing more attraction to it and creating even more bitching from them.  It's this self-perpetuating cycle of bitching and however it is nice to get stuff off your chest once and a while what does it really accomplish?  They are not going anywhere so all it accomplishes is bitching.
> 
> ...


ya pretty much forget, its often the Fuck ups of a group that open their mouths more than the "leave me the fuck alone and let me enjoy what I want"

Also some zoophiles in the fandom have also learned "its what I like, but I dont need to voice it openly"

I say its mostly those that open their mouths too much, instead of just fucking keeping it to themselves.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 31, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ya pretty much forget, its often the Fuck ups of a group that open their mouths more than the "leave me the fuck alone and let me enjoy what I want"
> 
> Also some zoophiles in the fandom have also learned "its what I like, but I dont need to voice it openly"
> 
> I say its mostly those that open their mouths too much, instead of just fucking keeping it to themselves.



They should probably shut up, I agree.

They don't need to voice it openly and you don't need to voice anything openly, either.

When you do it's starting drama, which sometimes is fun but generally people avoid flamboyant doggie touchers as well as people who like to start lots of drama.

All I've seen is internet drama.  I'd love to see a full-on battle between zoos and zoo-haters and you could have your pitchforks and torches and they will fight back with their animal dildos but until that day it's still just bitching.

They have their own groups of friends who don't care and still won't even if you bitch more about it on the internet and a lot of them are furries.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 31, 2010)

Like C said, more often then not the drama is started by people who proudly talk about their fetishes, then demand acceptance.


----------

